#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  جدیترین اخبار دنیای اینترنت|هفته سوم اسفند

## tofighsob

*کاربران اینترنت  زیرک*تر می*شوند یا ابله*تر؟

* *اینترنت  جوانان امروز با دسترسی مداوم به اینترنت  را به افرادی فوق*العاده با  قابلیت انجام همزمان چند کار بدل خواهد کرد یا به  افرادی منزوی و سطحی  وابسته به کامپیوتر؟*
یک نظر سنجی جدید نشان می*دهد  که پاسخ کارشناسان تکنولوژی "هر دو" است.

بر اساس نظرخواهی  جدیدی که از ۱۰۲۱ کارشناس و مفسر تکنولوژی انجام شده  است، اتصال مفرط به اینترنت  (hyperconnectivity) نتایج متفاوتی ممکن است  به بار آورد.

۵۵درصد از افرادی  مورد پرسش قرار گرفته معتقد بودند که اینترنت باعث نوع  متفاوتی از مداربندی مغزی در  افراد زیر ۳۵ سال شده است، و این مداربندی  جدید (re-wiring) چیز خوبی است زیرا  استعداد انجام همزمان چند کار و  توانایی یافتن سریع اطلاعات مربوط به صورت آنلاین  را تقویت می*کند.
اما ۴۲ درصد این کارشناسان اعتقاد داشتند که مغزی که به این  صورت اتصالات  فراوانی پیدا کرده است، سطحی است و وابستگی ناسالمی به اینترنت و  وسائل  ارتباطی موبایل دارد.

آلوارو رتانا، متخصص تکنولوژی در شرکت HP در این  نظرخواهی این طور پاسخ  داد: «کوتاه*شدن دامنه توجه که ناشی از تعامل سریع است تمرکز  بر مسائل  سخت*تر را مختل خواهد کرد، و احتمالا باعث رکود در بسیاری از حوزه*ها   خواهد شد؛ از جمله در تکنولوژی و حتی در حوزه*های اجتماعی مانند  ادبیات.»

پیشبینی*های وخیم*تر

دانشگاه  الون و طرح اینترنت پیو که این نظرخواهی را انجام داده*اند،  کارشناسان تکنولوژی  مورد پرسش قرار گرفته درباره اینکه رواج اینترنت نعمت  است یا نقمت، تقریبا به نسبت  ۵۰ -۵۰ تقسیم شده*اند.
بسیاری از افرادی که به این نظر خواهی پاسخ داده*اند، در  عین آنکه معتقد  بودند "نسل ایکس" وابسته به اینترنت دارای مزیتی ذهنی است، با هشدار  دادن  در باره جنبه منفی اتصال بیش از حد اینترنتی نظر خود را تعدیل  کرده*اند.

جانا آندرسون، رئیس "مرکز تصور اینترنت" دانشگاه الون و یکی از دو  نویسنده  این گزارش، می*گوید: «این کارشناسان در عین آنکه می*گویند دسترسی افراد به   اطلاعات در عصر اینترنت موبایل به شدت بهبود یافته است، اما می*افزایند  که از هم  اکنون شاهد نقصان*ها در توانایی افراد جوان*تر در متمرکز کردن  توجه*شان، صبر کردن و  عمیق فکر کردن هستند.»
«برخی از این کارشناسان نگرانی روندی هستند که ممکن است  در آینده باعث شود  اغلب افراد به مصرف*کنندگان سطحی اطلاعات بدل شوند، و چندین نفر  آنها به  کتاب "۱۹۸۴" جرج اورول اشاره کرده*اند.»

این کتاب جرج اورول که در  سال ۱۹۴۹ منتشر شد، جامعه*ای  ضدآرمانشهری(دیس*توپیایی) را توصیف می*کند که در آن  اطلاعات به شدت کنترل  می*شود. یکی از کارشناسانی که به این کتاب اشاره کرده است، پل  گاردنر-  استفن، پژوهشگر مخابرات در دانشگاه فلیندرز است.
او می*گوید: «قدرت*های  تمرکزیافته که توانایی تحت کنترل قرار دادن دسترسی  به اینترنت را دارند، ممکن است  به طور قابل*توجهی آینده نسل*ها را تحت  تسلط خود بگیرند. این وضعیت بسیار شبیه  شرایط توصیف*شده در کتاب "۱۹۸۴"  اورول است که در آن کنترل از طریق استفاده از زبانی  که تفکر را شکل می*دهد  و محدود می*کند، اعمال می*شود، به همین ترتیب رژیم*های آینده  ممکن است از  کنترل کردن دسترسی به اینترنت برای شکل دادن و محدود کردن فکر استفاده   کنند.»

خوش*بینی آنلاین
در عین حال  بسیاری از کارشناسان در این نظر خواهی پرورش استعدادهایی که  برای پیمایش اینترنت  لازم است را تحسین کرده*اند، و تایید کرده*اند که  افرادی که با ارتباطات اینترنتی  رشد کرده*اند، افزایش خواهند یافت.
دانا بوید، پژوهشگر ارشد در بخش پژوهش  مایکروسافت در این باره می*گوید:  «شکی نیست که مغزها دارند به شکلی جدیدی مداربندی  می*شوند. تکنیک*ها و  مکانیسم*های دخیل در جابه*جایی سریع توجه برای خلاقیت بسیار  مفید است.»

سایر کارشناسان می*گویند استفاده از اینترنت به عنوان یک "مغز  خارجی" که  فکت*ها در آن ذخیره می*شود، فضای لازم برای فرآیندهای ذهنی فراتر از  حافظه  سپردن را باز می*کند.

پل جونز، کارشناس رسانه*های جدید در دانشگاه  کارولینای شمالی در چپل هیل  می*نویسد:«جایگزین شدن تجزیه و تحلیل به جای حفظ کردن  بزرگترین مزیت برای  جامعه پس از باسواد شدن عمومی در اواخر قرن نوزدهم و اوائل قرن  بیستم  است.»
با اینکه این کارشناسان درباره منافع و هزینه*های*های اهمیت پیدا  کردن  فزاینده نقش اینترنت اختلاف نظر داشتند، اما در این مورد توافق نظر داشتند  که  مهارت*ها و استعدادهای معینی برای نسل*های آنلاین آینده ضروری است؛ از  جمله توانایی  همکاری کردن برای حل مسائل که به آن crowd-sourcing هم  می*گویند: توانایی جست*وجوی  کارآمد اطلاعات؛ توانایی ترکیب کردن اطلاعات  از منابع بسیار؛ توانایی تمرکز کردن؛  توانایی ***** کردن اطلاعات مفید از  "نویز" دیجیتال اینترنت.

لی راینی، یکی  از دو نویسنده این گزارش، و مدیر طرح اینترنت و زندگی  آمریکایی مرکز پژوهشی پیو  می**گوید: «نگرانی ملموسی در میان کارشناسان در  این باره وجود دارد که افرادی  باانگیزه و خوب اموزش*دیده به پاداش*هایی  برسند که غیرقابل مقایسه با وضعیت افرادی  است که نمی*توانند بر رسانه*های  جدید و سواد تکنولوژیک مسلط شوند، و در نتیجه  شکاف*های اجتماعی و اقتصادی  جدیدی ایجاد شوند.»

«آنها خواستار تجدید نظر در  آموزش عمومی هستند تا این مهارت**ها تعلیم  داده شوند و به یادگیرندگان کمک شود تا  از خطرات آشکار سبک زندگی با اتصال  مفرط اینترنتی در امان بمانند.»

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*در رابطه با مقررات  جدید گوگل که از فردا اجرا می شود چه می*دانید؟


*    [RIGHT]*اتحادیه اروپا با ابراز نگرانی عمیق، از  گوگل خواست که اجرای سیاستگذاری جدید خود را در خصوص حریم شخصی کاربران به تاخیر  اندازد.* 

؛ سیاست جدید بزرگترین جستجوگر دنیا هنوز مورد بحث مقامات اروپا  است به  طوریکه اروپا اعلام کرده است نسبت به اجرای این طرع “عمیقاً نگران

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*سه دقیقه در ماه؛ سهم  گوگل پلاس از کاربران اینترنت

* *
*

*در حالی که گوگل  همچنان در تلاش است تا گوگل پلاس را هم مانند سایر  سرویس*هایش یعنی جی*میل و یوتیوب  پرطرفدار کند اما به نظر می*رسد این شبکه  اجتماعی در سرگرم نگه داشتن کاربرانش به  شدت از رقبای خود عقب مانده است.*
 ؛ مقاله*ای در نشریه Wall Street چاپ شده بود به این مضمون که بر  اساس  اطلاعات بدست آمده از comScore کاربران این شبکه اجتماعی نوپا در فاصله   سپتامبر 2011 تا ژانویه 2012 حدودا سه دقیقه در هر ماه را در گوگل پلاس  سپری کرده  اند.
 البته شاید کاربران فعال گوگل پلاس بیشتر از این وقت گذاشته باشند اما باز  هم به  هر صورت از فیس بوک که کاربرانش حدود 7 ساعت در ماه را در آنجا  سپری می*کنند،  عقب*تر هستند.
 علاوه بر این گوگل از توییتر هم با 21 دقیقه در ماه ، Linkedin با 17دقیقه  در  ماه و حتی از Myspace با 8 دقیقه در ماه هم عقب تر است. بر اساس آمار  comScore در  طول 6 ماه گذشته بقیه سایتها هم مثل Tumblr و Pinterest هر  کدام توانسته اند به مدت  نیم تا یک ساعت در ماه کاربرانشان را جذب خود نگه  دارند.
 اطلاعات comScore روند نگران کننده ای را برای گوگل پلاس نشان می دهد با  این حال  سخنگوی گوگل در یک واکنش شتاب زده comScore را محکوم کرد و گفت که  آمار این وب سایت  به میزان قابل توجه از آمار داخلی ما که تحلیل گران  گوگل به دست می اوردند پایین تر  است.
 لری پیج، رئیس اجرایی گوگل اخیرا گفته بود که گوگل پلاس 90 میلیون کاربر  دارد که  بیش از 60 در صد آنها هر روز با این شبکه اجتماعی سرگرمند. اگر هم  این گفته درست  باشد به نظر می رسد این کاربران احتمالا فقط وارد سایت شده  اند و از آن استفاده  نکرده اند . اما کاربران سایر محصولات گوگل مثل جی  میل یا یونیوب برای استفاده کردن  از این وب سایت ها وارد آنها می شوند.
 گوگل اخیرا تاکید زیادی بر توصیه*ها اجتماعی از طریق جست و جو های  استاندارد  دارد اما اگر دوستان کاربران در گوگل پلاس فعالیتی نداشته باشند  این تاکتیک هم بی  فایده خواهد بود . علاوه بر این گوگل به خاطر کمبود  کاربر گفته بود که اوایل این  ماه از لحاظ ترافیک سایت Pinterest را هم پشت  سر گذاشته است.
 با این  که گوگل پلاس در رویدادهای مردمی مهمی مانند اسکار در امر تبلیغات  به شدت پیشتاز  بوده اما برند هایی مانند اینتل گزارش داده اند که نسبت به  فیس بوک و توئیتر علاقه  کمتری بین کاربران گوگل پلاس در استفاده از این  سایت و پست گذاشتن به چشم می  خورد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دبیرکل ITU بر  راه*اندازی سریع شبکه*های نسل 4 در جهان تاکید کرد

* *
*

*دبیرکل اتحادیه ی جهانی  مخابرات راه*اندازی هر چه سریع تر شبکه*های نسل 4 در جهان را ضروری  دانست.* 
 ؛ دکتر حمدون توره گفت: اگر بخواهیم معجزه*ی ارتباطات سیار را که طی  دهه  گذشته رخ داده است به خدمات فراخ*باند بی*سیم ارتقاء دهیم باید به طور کامل  از  شبکه*های همساز با استاندارد آی*ام*تی پیشرفته بهره*برداری کنیم که  سرعت بیش*تری  دارند و به سراغ خدمات و کاربردهای تازه برویم. 
 توره افزود: کاربران امروزی توقع دارند که در هر زمان و جایی بتوانند به   اینترنت، شبکه*های اجتماعی و داده*های خود دسترسی داشته باشند.
 وی ادامه داد: در عصر خدمات فراخ*باند سیار واقعی به نفع همگان است که  مردم  بتوانند هر زمان که بخواهند از افزاره*های همراه استفاده کنند و از  خدمات پرسرعتی  چون تماشای فیلم به صورت زنده برخوردار باشند.
 توره  تاکید کرد: بهره*بردارانی که فناوری*های همساز با استاندارد  آی*ام*تی پیشرفته را به  سرعت راه*اندازی کنند و خدمات خود را با قیمت*های  رقابتی عرضه کنند از مزایای کامل  موج آینده خدمات برخوردار خواهند شد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

مایکروسافت هم از  گوگل شاکی شد! 

 مایکروسافت و دو شرکت دیگر  که خواستار عدم افشای نامشان شدند شکایتی را  پیرامون ابزار شبکه اجتماعی گوگل به  کمیسیون اتحادیه اروپا ارائه نمودند.  این شکایات که هنوز روند رسمی و اداری به خود  نگرفته است ممکن است به  عملکرد جریان های پیگیری همه جانبه پیرامون تجارت گوگل سرعت  بخشد. 

سخنگوی مایکروسافت، جس وراسترات Jesse Verstraete اظهار داشت که   مایکروسافت هیچ پرونده رسمی قضایی را برای شکایت از گوگل تنظیم ننموده است.  هنوز از  ماهیت و مفاد این شکایت و دو شرکت همکار با مایکروسافت در ارائه  این شکایات به  کمیسیون اتحادیه اروپا خبری در دست نیست.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*برخی اقدامات شرکت  ارتباطات زیرساخت از عوامل اختلالات اینترنت است

* *شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت گاهی یکسری اقدامات را در  شبکه خود انجام می*دهد که موجب بروز برخی اختلالات می*شود.* 


؛ سمیع*الله صادقی  آرانی - معاون توسعه و مهندسی شرکت مخابرات استان تهران  - درباره برخی اختلالات در  اتصالات به اینترنت اظهار کرد: برخی اختلالات  در ارائه سرویس از سوی شرکت ارتباطات  زیرساخت است؛ هرچند در این زنجیره که  ارائه خدمات نهایی را به کاربران می*دهد، ما  هم حضور داریم ولی به دلیل  این که زیرساخت یکسری اقدامات را گه*گاهی در شبکه خود  انجام می*دهد، موجب  بروز برخی اختلالات می*شود. 
 وی گفت: ولی باز هم با توجه به همان  زنجیره*وار بودن این حوزه نمی*شود  گفت که صددرصد اختلالات در ارتباطات با آن*هاست  اما به دلیل این که شرکت  ارتباطات زیرساخت، پهنای باند خود را از چند شاخه می*گیرد،  اگر دارای  قطعی*هایی در برخی انشعاب*ها باشد، اختلالاتی بروز پیدا می*کند؛ علاوه بر   اینکه آن*ها شبکه دیگری را نیز در حال طراحی دارند تا عرض باند را افزایش  دهند و  این نیز می*تواند موجب برخی اختلالات شود.

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*اروپا سیاستهای حفظ  حریم خصوصی در گوگل را بررسی می کند


* *


سازمان حفاظت داده ای فرانسه  طی بررسی های اولیه در مورد قوانین جدید حفظ  حریم خصوصی در گوگل اعلام کرد که نتایج  اولیه نشان از آن دارد که این  قوانین در اروپا با حقوق کاربران اینترنتی مطابقت  ندارد.* 

 کمیسیون  ملی اطلاعات فرانسه CNIL نامه ای را در تاریخ 27 فوریه به گوگل  ارسال کرده و در آن  سوالاتی را در مورد حفظ حریم خصوصی مطرح کرده است.  فرانسه همچنین اعلام کرده که در  اواسط مارچ با همکاری دیگر کشورهای  اروپایی لیستی از سوالات جدی در این زمینه را  برای این شرکت آمریکایی می  فرستد. 

گوگل در ماه ژانویه اعلام کرد که  مجموعه 60 دستورالعمل در زمینه حفظ حریم  خصوصی را به صورت واحد درآورده و آنها را  برای تمام سرویس های خود از جمله  یوتیوب، گوگل پلاس و جی میل لازم الاجرا می داند.  در خواست کشورهای  اروپایی مبنی به تاخیر انداختن این سیاست های جدید در اروپا از  طرف گوگل  رد شده است.

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

****** شدن دامنه*های  کشوری گوگل


* *


دسترسی به دامنه*های کشوری  گوگل غیرممکن است.*

با آن که دسترسی به  دامنه اصلی گوگل در ایران همچنان باز است، اما دیگر دامنه*های مربوط به کشورها بسته  است.

به عنوان مثال دامنه google.uk که حاوی دامنه کشوری بریتانیاست در  ایران قابل دسترس نیست.

برخی دامنه*های ***** شده به قرار زیر  است:

google.de(آلمان)
google.nl(هلند)
google.cn(چین)
google.fr(فرانسه)
google.ca(کانادا)
google.jp(ژاپن)
google.es(اسپانیا)
gogle.it(ایتالیا)

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*آنچه اینترنت از دید  شما پنهان می*کند


* **


*به سادگی اتفاق می*افتد؛  پیغام کوتاهی را در بالای صفحه گوگل می*بینید  که به شما می*گوید: گوگل از اطلاعاتی  که درباره شما در بیش از 60 سرویس  رایگانش جمع*آوری کرده است، برای شخصی*سازی نتایج  جست*وجو و جهت بخشیدن به  فعالیت*های آنلاین شما استفاده خواهد کرد. از این بهتر چه  می*خواهید؟  شعار گوگل یعنی «شیطنت*نکن» هم شما را مطمئن کرده که نیت پلیدی در کار   نیست و شاید واقعاً هم همین*گونه باشد. اما پذیرش این توافق یک نتیجه واضح  دارد:  حباب شما کوچکتر از پیش خواهد شد.*
 الی پاریسر (Eli  Pariser) در کتاب خود با نام «پالایش حبابی: آنچه  اینترنت از دید شما پنهان می*کند»  (The Filter Bubble: What the internet  is hiding from you) این نوع شخصی*سازی  نتایج جست*وجو را ***** حبابی  می*نامد و معتقد است که استفاده از جست*وجوهای قبلی  شما برای تعیین نتیجه  جست*وجوهای جدید، شما را در حلقه*ای بسته گرفتار می*سازد که  موجب می*شود  شما از دست*یابی (حتی تصادفی) به اخبار و یا ایده*های مخالف سلیقه*تان   محروم شوید. تا سال 2005 نتایج جست*وجو برای  تمام ساکنین زمین یکسان بود؛  اما پس از آن گوگل اعلام کرد که برای «ساده*تر کردن  دسترسی افراد به  علاقه*مندی*هایشان» از اطلاعات مکانی و سوابق جست*وجو در زمانی که  کاربر  در سایت گوگل Log In کرده باشد، استفاده خواهد کرد.
 وبلاگ رسمی گوگل در  دسامبر 2009 رسماً اعلام کرد که این موتور جست*وجو از  57 سیگنال یا نشانه برای  شخصی*سازی نتایج جست*وجوی شما استفاده خواهد کرد  که از میان آن*ها می*توان به  اطلاعات مکانی شما، جست*وجوهای قبلی و حتی  اطلاعات منتشر شده توسط دوستانی که در  فهرست تماس*های جی*میل خود دارید،  اشاره کرد. اینترنت دیگر دنیایی یکسان و مملو از  داده*های فراوان و متفاوت  نخواهد بود، بلکه به مجموعه*ای از جزیره*های جدا از هم  تبدیل خواهد شد که  هر یک از ما در جزیره*ای مختص خودمان به دام افتاده*ایم و در  واقع در  دنیاهایی موازی یکدیگر زندگی خواهیم کرد.
 این نمونه پالایش  اطلاعات تنها مختص گوگل نیست. در گزارشی که وال*استریت  ژورنال پیش*تر منتشر کرده  بود، آمده است که 50 سایت برتر (پر بیننده*تر)  اینترنت، حدود 60 کوکی روی سیستم شما  نصب می*کنند که بعدتر از سوی دیگر  سایت*ها برای دسترسی به اطلاعات اختصاصی و شخصی  شما قابل استفاده خواهد  بود. مثلاً اگر شما معنی کلمه*ای نظیر snowboard را در سایت   dictionary.com جست*وجو کنید، هیچ بعید نیست که در مراجعه به سایت آمازون،  با  تبلیغات محصولات مرتبط با اسکی و ورزش*های زمستانی مواجه شوید.
 حبابی که ناخواسته  به دور ما ایجاد می*شود سه مشخصه مهم دارد. نخست  این*که شما در حباب خود تنها  هستید. برخلاف زمانی که به سایتی خبری با  جبهه*گیری خاص یا سایتی با موضوعات  اختصاصی مراجعه می*کنید، شما دیگر در  جمع «گروهی از مخاطبان» با سلایق یکسان قرار  ندارید. حباب شما، تنها متعلق  به شما است! مشخصه دوم مخفی بودن این حباب است. در  مثال قبل، شما انتخاب  می*کنید که به کدام سایت با کدام موضوع یا کدام جهت*گیری  مراجعه کنید، اما  نتایج جست*وجو و تبلیغاتی که به شما نشان داده می*شود، بر*اساس  معیارهایی  تنظیم می*شود که شما از آن*ها بی*خبر هستید. شما هیچ*گاه نخواهید دانست   که گوگل درباره شما چگونه می*اندیشد! مشخصه آخر این است که شما حباب خود را  انتخاب  نمی*کنید. روزنامه* یا خوراک خبری که می*خوانید را خودتان انتخاب  خواهید کرد، اما  در هنگام مراجعه به موتورهای جست*وجو، سایت*های  خریدوفروش، سایت*های سرویس*دهنده  ایمیل، دیگران برای شما انتخاب خواهند  کرد! با آماری که حاکی از افزوده شدن روزانه  900 هزار پست وبلاگ و 210  میلیون ایمیل و تعدادی مشابه توییت و لایک و... است، شاید  به نظر برسد که  پالایش نتایج براساس سلایق، ما را در یافتن و استخراج «دانش مفید»  یاری  خواهد کرد. چرا که پردازش چنین حجم عظیمی از داده*ها، برای ذهن و زمانی که  ما  در اختیار داریم در عمل غیرممکن است. اگرچه در کوتاه*مدت این تفکر ممکن  است درست  باشد، اما در طولانی*مدت هزینه*های به نسبت سنگینی را برای ما  به دنبال خواهد  داشت.
 شما لذت کشف  ایده*های تازه و *سایت*های جذاب و همین*طور فرصت اطلاع یافتن  از اخباری را که ممکن  است از دید «دیگران» مخالف سلیقه شما باشد، از دست  خواهید داد. از دید فرهنگی نیز  با جامعه*ای متشکل از افرادی تک بعدی  روبه*رو خواهید شد که عادت کرده*اند تنها آنچه  را مطابق نظر و سلیقه*شان  است، ببینند.شاید  شما کوکی*های مرورگرتان را پاک کنید، شاید وب را به*صورت  ناشناس جست*وجو کنید و  درباره اطلاعات مربوط به حریم شخصی*تان سخت*گیر  باشید، اما این فقط باعث ترکیدن  حباب شما خواهد شد. برای بیش از نیمی از  کاربران این رسانه عظیم بین*المللی، این  موضوعات زیادی پیچیده و در یک  نتیجه*گیری به وضوح اشتباه، بی اهمیت  هستند.
 دنیا شاید هرگز  همانند توهمات ماتریکسی نشود، اما به هر روی، در پشت  کدهای به ظاهر ساده صفحات وب-  و برخلاف انتظار بیش از همه در سایت*هایی که  خدمات رایگانی را به شما عرضه  می*کنند-بازاری بزرگ وجود دارد. بازاری که  شما و اطلاعات شخصی*تان اصلی*ترین کالایی  هستید که در آن مبادله می*شود و  کسب*وکار در آن فرمولی ساده دارد: اطلاعات شخصی  بیشتر برابر با سود بیشتر  است.

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*۲۵ میلیارد تشکر برای  ۲۵ میلیارد بار دانلود

* *همین چند روز پیش بود که درباره برنامه اپل  برای ۲۵ میلیارد دانلود برنامه از اپ استور  نوشتیم و حالا دیگر اپل رکورد ۲۵ میلیارد دانلود را با تشکر ویژه از ۲۵ میلیارد  دانلود کاربران جشن گرفته است.*    خب سرانجام امروز  در سوم ماه مارس این تعداد از ۲۵ میلیارد بار گذشت که  رکورد جدیدی در دانلود برنامه  از فروشگاه نرم*افزاری در جهان است و اپل  نیز این موفقیت را جشن گرفته است  و البته  این خوشحالی فقط برای اپل نیست و  اپل این شادی را با کاربری که ۲۵  میلیاردمین  دانلود برنامه را انجام  داده است با یک گیفت کارت ۱۰ هزار دلاری تقسیم خواهد  کرد.
 این کاربر خوشبخت قادر خواهد بود با ۱۰  هزار دلار خود از تمامی  فروشگاه*های آنلاین اپل هر چه دوست داشت، خریداری کند و در  ضمن این بدان  معنی است که این کاربر با اپل آیدی خود دیگر تا سال*ها احتیاج به خرج  کردن  حتی یک سنت نیز از جیب خود برای اپ*استور نخواهد داشت.

این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 برنده این مسابقه اعلام نشده است ولی به  احتمال فراوان تا چند ساعت دیگر  بر روی وب*سایت اپل به نمایش درخواهد آمد و البته  اگر شما برنده شده باشید  به طور حتم یک شخص به نمایندگی از اپل با شما تماس خواهد  گرفت.
 راستی اگر شما برنده این گیفت ۱۰  هزار دلاری بودید چه چیزهایی از اپل خریداری می*کردید؟

----------

*jfrras*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ویندوز ۸ را از کجا دانلود  کنیم؟*



مایکروسافت از چند روز قبل پیش نمایشی از ویندوز ۸ ارایه کرده و این بدان  معناست که  هر کسی میتواند آخرین نسخه این ویندوز را که بسیار پرسروصداست،  دانلود کند.  

این نسخه از ویندوز هشت همزمان با کنگره جهانی موبایل معرفی شد و تنها در  روز نخست آن یک میلیون نسخه دانلود شده است. 

برای دانلود این نسخه  می*توانید از لینک دانلود  استفاده کنید اما مایکروسافت تاکید کرده که ویندوز ۸ تنها روی کامپیوترهایی نصب  میشود که ویندوز ۷ روی آن نصب باشد. 

توجه داشته باشید با توجه به این که  این نسخه بتا و پیش نمایشی از نسخه  اصلی است هنوز دارای باگ*های بسیار است و  احتمالا قابلیت های مختلفی از آن  به خصوص روی مانیتورهای لمسی فعال نیست.  

چه زمانی میتوان نسخه اصلی ویندوز ۸ را داشت؟ احتمالا باید تا پاییز سال  آینده صبر کنید.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*اروپا و تأسیس شبکه سراسری کلود برای پیشبرد تحقیقات علمی*


پلت*فرم کلود کامپیوتینگ در حال ایجاد توسط کشورهای اروپایی به دانشمندان  امکان  می*دهد با استفاده از امکانات ارتقا یافته کلود داده*های علمی و  یافته*هایشان را به  اشتراک بگذارند و به یکدیگر برای تجزیه و تحلیل این  اطلاعات کمک کنند.

 با توجه به تاثیر شبکه*های رایانه*ای مشترک در جهت  ارتقای تحقیقات عملی  موسسه سرن اعلام کرده که از ظرفیت این شبکه*ها در جهت تسریع  آزمایش*های  مربوط به شتاب*دهنده Large Hadron Collider یا (LHC) استفاده خواهد کرد.   این پلت*فرم علمی کلود که Helix Nebula نام دارد تعامل صنایع مختلف با  دانشمندان را  نیز راحت*تر خواهد کرد.

مقامات آزمایشگاه اروپایی EMBL نیز می*گویند از این  پلت*فرم کلود برای  تسهیل تجزیه و تحلیل genomeها استفاده می*کنند تا نحوه تکامل  ارگانیسم*های  موجودات مختلف زنده را بهتر درک کنند.
انتظار می*رود تکمیل و  راه*اندازی این پلت*فرم حدود دو سال به طول  بیانجامد. بیش از ۱۰ شرکت بزرگ خصوصی  اروپایی و همین طور دوَل مختلف در  تکمیل Helix Nebula با هم همکاری می*کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*راز مفقود شدن پهناي باند اينترنت در كشور

*علي شميراني - از سال* گذشته تا كنون شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت به  عنوان متولي انحصاري  تامين پهناي باند اينترنت در مقاطع زماني متعدد خبر  از افزايش ظرفيت پهناي باند  وروي به كشور داده است.

فقط در سال جاري بنا به آمار منتشره از سوي اين  شركت، ظرفيت پهناي باند ۳ برابر شده است.
اين در حاليست كه رشد تعداد كاربران  اينترنت در كشور تناسبي با افزايش ظرفيت پهناي باند كشور ندارد.
به عبارت  ساده*تر در حالي طي سه تا چهار سال گذشته ظرفيت اينترنت چند  برابر شده كه تعداد  مصرف*كنندگان اينترنت رشد چند برابري نداشته است. با  اين وجود شواهد گواه مي*دهد كه  تغييري در سرعت و كيفيت دسترسي به اينترنت  براي كاربران ايجاد نشده است.

به  عبارت ديگر به نظر مي*رسد مصرف*كنندگان عمومي اينترنت در كشور همچون  ماجراي كاهش  نرخ اينترنت كه چيزي را عايد ايشان نكرده و نمي*كند، در خصوص  اخبار مربوط به افزايش  ظرفيت پهناي اينترنت نيز در وضعيت مشابهي بوده و  نبايد احساس خوشايندي نسبت به اين  اخبار و تغييرات داشته باشند.

اين در حاليست كه اگر آناليز دقيقي از محل  مصرف اينترنت در دست بود، يعني  مشخص بود از ميزان پهناي باند اينترنت، چند درصد به  مصارف عمومي،  دانشگاهي، بانكي و ساير موارد تعلق مي*يابد، در اين صورت امكان كشف  راز  چگونگي مفقود شدن ظرفيت اينترنت در كشور فراهم بود.

گره*گشايي از اين  راز نيز به عهده سازمان تنظيم مقررات است.
در اين خصوص سازمان مذكور با تحليل  ميزان اينترنت ورودي به كشور از يك سو و  محل مصرف آن از سوي ديگر، شايد بتواند نسبت  به بازنگري در مقررات از جمله  ضريب اشتراك ده به يك براي مصرف*كنندگان عمومي تجديد  نظر كرده و نسبت به  كاهش اين ضريب در جهت افزايش كيفيت مصرف اقدام  كند.

بديهيست عدم نظارت بر مقررات قبل و جديد احتمالي از سوي سازمان  رگولاتوري  همچنان كاربران اينترنت را از تاثيرات كاهش قيمت* اينترنت و افزايش ظرفيت   پنهاي باند اينترنت محروم مي*كند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گسترش تبلیغات بر روی فناوری*های همراه توسط توئیتر

*شبکه اجتماعی توئیتر تصمیم گرفته است برنامه تبلیغاتی خود را بر روی آی*فون و  فناوری*های همراه آندرویدی افزایش دهد.

 به گفته رویترز، شرکت توئیتر که تاکنون از راه فروش توئیت*ها و  حساب*های  تبلیغاتی به کسب*وکارهای مختلف کسب درآمد می*کرد، حالا تصمیم گرفته این دو   شیوه تبلیغاتی خود را بر روی آی*فون و گوشی*ها و رایانه*های لوحی آندرویدی  نیز به  اجرا بگذارد.

توئیتر هم اکنون دارای صد میلیون کاربر فعال در سراسر جهان است  که بیش از  ۵۵ درصد از آنها از خدمات این شبکه اجتماعی بر روی گوشی*های همراه  استفاده  می*کنند.
این رقم در مورد ۸۰۰ میلیون کاربر فیس*بوک ۸۵ درصد است.  فیس*بوک نیز اعلام  کرده قصد دارد تبلیغات خود بر روی فناوری*های همراه را گسترش  دهد.

هم اکنون کسب*وکارهای کوچک می*توانند با پرداخت مبالغی به توئیتر  آگهی*های  تبلیغاتی خود را بر روی پلت*فرم پیام*رسانی آنلاین این شبکه اجتماعی پخش   کنند.
صاحبان آگهی*های تبلیغاتی باید پیام یا توئیت تبلیغاتی خود را حداکثر در   ۱۴ حرف خلاصه کنند و به دنبال*کنندگان اعضا و کاربران توئیتر بفرستند.  کارشناسان  ارزش تبلیغاتی توئیتر را ۸ میلیارد دلار برآورد می*کنند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل در بازار مرورگرها از مایکروسافت و موزیلا عقب ماند


*شرکت نت اپلیکیشن که در حوزه رهگیری وب سایت*ها و مرورگرهای  اینترنتی تخصص دارد،  اعلام کرده است مرورگر کروم گوگل در ماه ژانویه  دوباره از عرصه رقابت با دیگر  مرورگرها عقب مانده است.

بنا بر این گزارش، سهم مایکروسافت از بازار  مرورگرها در این ماه برخلاف ماه فوریه روند رو به افزایشی داشته است.

 به گفته computerworld این دومین بار است که  مرورگر کروم گوگل در  رتبه*بندی شرکت نت*اپلیکیشن جایگاه پایین*تری به دست می*آورد،  این شرکت  ادعا کرده است تا پیش از این در مورد سهم گوگل کروم از بازار مرورگرها   اغراق شده است.

بر اساس تحلیل*های جدید، سهم کروم با نیم درصد کاهش در پایان  ماه فوریه ۱۸.۹ درصد بوده است.
مرورگر گوگل در ماه دسامبر و در اوج محبوبیت خود  فقط ۱۹.۱ درصد از این  بازار را در اختیار داشته است. هم اکنون مرورگرهای اینترنت  اکسپلورر  مایکروسافت و فایرفاکس موزیلا به ترتیب رتبه*های اول و دوم و کروم گوگل   رتبه سوم را دارا هستند.

ماه گذشته شرکت نت*اپلیکیشن کاهش سهم کروم را با  تصمیم ماه ژانویه گوگل  مرتبط دانسته بود. گوگل در آن زمان پس از آنکه متوجه شد تیم  بازاریابی  مرورگر کروم گوگل قوانین گوگل در زمینه آگهی*های پولی را زیر پا گذاشته   است، تصمیم گرفت لینک دانلود مرورگر کروم را از روی صفحه اول نتایج  جست*وجوهای خود  حذف کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

ی*اهو  از فیس بوک به دلیل نقض حق ثبت اختراع غرامت می خواهد*


     در حالی که ستاره بخت و اقبال یاهو در حال افول است این کمپانی در صدد  است تا از  ستاره بی چون و چرای این روزهای فضای مجازی پولی به جیب بزند.  یاهو و فیس بوک در  حال مجادله هستند که آیا شبکه اجتماعی نوپا و 8 ساله  فیس بوک از نوآوری هایی که  یاهو در سال 1994 و در زمان راه اندازی خود  آنها را به ثبت رسانده استفاده کرده است  یا خیر. 

یاهو خواستار طرح این مجادله در دادگاه بر علیه فیس بوک است. طرح  این دعوی  در دادگاه می تواند وجهه مارک زاکربرگ بنیانگذار و مدیر عامل فیس بوک را   در بین مردم خدشه دار کند. کمپانی یاهو که در کالیفرنیا مستقر است بیش از  1000  اختراع را به ثبت رسانده است. درآمد یاهو در طول 3 سال گذشته رو به  کاهش نهاده است  در حالی که فیس بوک سرمایه خود را در همین مدت از 272  میلیون دلار به نزدیک 3.7  میلیارد دلار رسانده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*آیا اپرا  سریع تر از گوگل کروم است؟

*با انتشار نسخه جدید Opera Mobile 12 با ویژگی های جدید، که  نسبت به همتای قدیمی تر  خود سریع تر و هوشمندتر است، جنگ مرورگرها با  رقبایی نظیر گوگل کروم و موزیلا  فایرفاکس آغاز شد. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از Ciol،  جان استندال در  گفتگو با Ciol اظهار داشت که آنها همچنان به بقای خود ادامه می دهند  تا  بتوانند بهترین تجربه اینترنت را بر روی پلتفرم هر دستگاهی اجرا نمایند. او  در  ادامه افزود: جستجو و وب گردی با این مرورگر بسیار سریع و لذت بخش است  و کاربران  همچنین می توانند ویدئوهای خود را بر روی یوتیوب به اشتراک  بگذارند.  

استندال احساس می کند مرورگر اپرا با قابلیت Opera Turbo که داده ها را در   یک سطح مشخص فشرده می سازد، دو برابر سریع تر از گوگل کروم می باشد. شرکت  اپرا که  اظهار داشته است که نسخه نهایی که برای بازار آندورید و سیمبیان  منتشر می کند Opera  Alpha 12 است که با ویژگی های HTML 5 ارتقاء یافته است  و می تواند جهت و نحوه قرار  گرفتن دستگاه را شناسایی کند و از طریق  فناوری NFC محتوای مورد نیاز کاربر را فراهم  آورد. 

اپرا ادعا می کند که این مرورگر دارای دوربین و فناوری WebGL و گستره  متنوعی از تم ها می باشد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*ادعای Dell؛  معماری شبکه مجازی

*معماری شبکه سازی مجازی یا Virtual Networking Architecture به  گفته Dell، فریم  ورکی برای مجازی سازی و اتومات نمودن سرویس های شبکه در  پایگاه داده، کمپ ها و...  می باشد. 

 معماری شبکه سازی مجازی VNA یک بلوپرینت اترنت انتها به انتها 10G است.  انواع طرح  های اتومات سازی و مجازی سازی توسط شرکت Force 10 Networks اجرا  می شود که این شرکت  حدود شش ماه قبل توسط Dell خریداری شده است. VNA برای  در برگرفتن سرورها و ذخیره  سازی در شبکه مجازی طراحی شده است، در حقیقت  آن یک نرم افزار انتها به انتها است که  تحت شبکه تعریف شده است و برای  استفاده موارد ویژه کاربرد دارد. 

این معماری  VNA بر یکپارچگی بین سوییچ ها، سرورها و سیستم های ذخیره سازی  Dell استوار است و از  کلاینت های موبایل در سرتاسر پایگاه های داده، کمپ  ها و سایت های ریموتی نظیر نقاط  دسترسی WLAN، کامپیوترهای تبلت و تلفن های  هوشمند پشتیبانی می کند. شرکت Dell از  ارائه جزئیات بیشتر پیرامون فناوری  های سازنده VNA خودداری نمود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دستگیری باند  خانوادگی کلاهبرداری اینترنتی از زندان


* *
*

*فرمانده انتظامی شهرستان  رباط کریم و بهارستان غرب استان تهران از  دستگیری باند خانوادگی کلاهبرداری  اینترنتی در زندان و کشف 10 فقره  کلاهبرداری خبر داد.* 
  سرهنگ ابراهیم حسن آبادی اظهار داشت: مأموران پلیس آگاهی در پی  اجرای  نیابت قضایی یکی از شهروندان، دستگیری کلاهبرداران اینترنتی را در دستور  کار  خود قرار می*دهند. 
 سرهنگ حسن آبادی ادامه داد: در تحقیقات اولیه پلیس شاکی اظهار داشت که "  فردی  ناشناس در پوشش خرید کالا در شهرستان بروجرد از او کلاهبرداری کرده و  مبلغ سی  میلیون ریال از حسابش به حساب خانمی منتقل کرده است. "
 فرمانده انتظامی شهرستان رباط کریم بیان داشت: با انجام تحقیقات تکمیلی  خانمی که  مبلغ کلاهبرداری شده به حسابش واریز شده در شهرستان رباط کریم  مورد شناسائی قرار  گرفته، دستگیر و در بازجوئی*های پلیس اعتراف می*کند که  عابر بانک در اختیار همسرش  بوده و در یک عملیات دیگر کلاهبردار اینترنتی  که دو ماه پس از آزادی از زندان مجددا  مرتکب جرم شده بود در شهرستان رباط  کریم دستگیر وبه مقر انتظامی منتقل می شود. 
 سرهنگ حسن آبادی افزود: در بازرسی به*عمل آمده از متهم 8 عدد عابر بانک به  نام  او و همسرش کشف و ضبط شده و در بازجوئی*های پلیس مشخص می*شود متهم با  همدستی همسرش  اقدام به کلاهبرداری اینترنتی می*کرده است. 
 سارق اینترنتی در بازجوئی پلیس شیوه کلاهبرداری خود را این گونه توضیح  داده  است:" در زندان از طریق صفحه نیازمندی روزنامه*ها با شماره*ی  قربانیان تماس گرفته و  با عناوین مختلف به آنان پیشنهاد خرید داده و آنها  را به باجه عابر بانک  می*کشاندم." 
 متهم در تشریح شیوه*ی کلاهبرداری خود گفت: با وارد کردن رمز کارت عابربانک  توسط  قربانی و جلب اطمینان او و پیشنهاد انتخاب زبان انگلیسی، شماره رمز  دوم را بدست  آورده و در یک فرصت مناسب حساب مالی قربانی را خالی می*کردم."  
 این مقام انتظامی تصریح کرد: متهم در اعترافات خود به بیش از ده فقره  کلاهبرداری  اینترنتی و سرقت بیش از دویست میلیون ریال با همدستی همسرش  اذعان داشت. 
 گفتنی  است متهمان پس از دستگیری و تشکیل پرونده تحویل مرجع قضائی شدند. 
 هشدارهای پلیس: 
 کلاهبرداران به بهانه*ی پرداخت هزینه*های کالای مورد درخواست قربانیان را  نزد  دستگاه خودپرداز هدایت کرده و با سوء استفاده از عدم آگاهی  افراد،مبالغی به  حساب*های بانکی خود واریز می*کنند و رمز اصلی موفقیت این  افراد پیشنهاد آنها مبنی  بر انتخاب زبان انگلیسی دستگاه بوده که معمولا  افراد به آن تسلط  ندارند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*بنیانگذار اینترنت در  ایران: اینترنت ملی یعنی ***** بودن بسیاری از سایت*ها


* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید




دکتر شهشهانی  رئیس دانشکده ریاضیات دانشگاه صنعتی شریف که از وی به عنوان  بنیانگذار اینترنت در  ایران یاد می*شود به روزنامه قدس گفت: اگر بیشتر  مردم بدانند اینترنت ملی یعنی چه  با آن مخالف خواهند بود. چون مدلی که  مطرح است، شبیه چیزی است که در چین وجود  دارد.*

 متأسفانه این روزها  تمام الگوبرداری*های ما از چین است، شاید در بسیاری  امور تقلید خوب باشد، ولی در  همه امور جواب نمی*دهد. جریانی که واقعیت  دارد و از آن به اینترنت ملی یاد می*شود  یعنی اتصال*های داخلی خوب و  گسترده*ای داشته باشیم، ولی همه اتصال*های خارجی*مان از  یک کانال*های قابل  کنترل عبور کند. اکنون هم شاید ۹۵ درصد اتصال ایران از طریق  مخابرات  انجام می*شود، با فیبر نوری، بنابراین وقتی وارد بسیاری از سایت*ها می*شوید   ***** شده است.
در واقع اینترنت ملی یعنی همین! پس چندان نمی*تواند مورد توجه  واقع شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل وارد بازار رزرو  خطوط هوایی می شود

*   گوگل که این روزها با تغییرات در حریم  خصوص کاربرانش خبر ساز شده است در  اقدامی جدید قصد دارد تا وارد بازار رزرو خطوط  هوایی شود. گوگل اعلام کرد  که با مشارکت شرکت کوچک Cape Air که در منطقه Hyannis  ماساچوست قرار دارد و  با استفاده از پلت فرم رزرو خطوط هوایی که توسط نرم افزار ITA  نوشته شده  است و توسط گوگل در جولای 2010 خریداری شده وارد کسب و کار جدید خود می   شود. 

از ویژگی های نرم افزار ITA می توان به خرید آسان، اعمال راحت و سریع   تغییرات در ساعت و زمان پرواز و همچنین امنیت بالای آن اشاره کرد. این نرم  افزار و  سیستم رزرو جدید را از 48 ساعت گذشته می توان در وب سایت به روز  شده کمپانی هوایی  Cape Air و Nantucket مشاهده کرد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*افزایش تهدیدهای  سایبری به گفته FBI نگران کننده است


* 
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



 مدیر FBI در گرد همایی سالانه متخصصین سایبری گفت که این آژانس احتیاج به   کمک بخش خصوصی دارد تا برای مبارزه با تهدیدهای سایبری که به تهدید شماره 1  در جهان  تبدیل شده است خود را مجهز کند. رابرت مولر در تایید صحبت خود به  گزارش مجلس سنا  رجوع کرد که در ماه ژانویه اعلام کرد که تهدید سایبری از  خطر تروریسم پیشی گرفته  است و به نگرانی اصلی در جهان تبدیل شده است. 

مولر در کنفرانس RSA گفت که  ما در حال از دست دادن داده ها، پول و ایده  های خود از طریق حملات سایبری هستیم و  باید با هم برای مقابله با این  تهدید ها چاره اندیشی کنیم. به گفته او خطرات ناشی  از جرم و جنایت های  سایبری که با حمایت کشورهای خارجی انجام می گیرد به دغدغه اصلی  FBI تبدیل  شده است و این آژانس برای مقابله با این تهدید ها دست کمک به سمت شرکت  های  خصوصی دراز می کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*«میل ملی» با «چاپار»  می*آید


* *

در حال  حاضر علاوه بر ارائه پست الکترونیکی پر سر و صدای "میل ملی"،  پست*های الکترونیکی  وطنی دیگری همچون "چاپار"، تحت عنوان chmail، "میهن  میل"، "صبا میل" و "میلفا" هم  در فضای سایبر فعالیت می*کنند. البته دو میل  اصلی *که مسؤولان به استفاده از آن پا  فشاری می*کنند، میل ملی و چاپار  است.*

اگر از کاربران یاهومیل،  جی*میل و یا سایر پست*های الکترونیک خارجی باشید،  حتما طی چند روز گذشته با  اختلال**های گوناگونی هنگام اتصال به پست  الکترونیکی خود مواجه شده*اید. این  اختلال*ها بعد از اعتراض شدید کاربران و  نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی تا حدودی  برطرف شد. اما معلوم نیست آیا بار  دیگر اختلال به جان پست*های الکترونیک خواهد  افتاد یا نه.

؛ هر چند  اختلال و قطعی پست*های الکترونیک انتقاد****های بسیاری را به  همراه داشت اما گویا  این اختلال و قطعی چندان برای مسئولان وزارت ارتباطات  و فناروی اطلاعات مهم نیست.  به عنوان نمونه، سعید مهدیون، مدیر عامل  سازمان فناوری اطلاعات، ایجاد چنین  اختلالاتی را به فال نیک گرفته و  می*گوید،این اختلال*ها باعث می*شود تا کاربران به  سمت پست*های الکترونیکی  داخلی بروند.

*
وطنی*ها در انتظار  استقبال
*
در حال حاضر علاوه بر ارائه پست الکترونیکی پر سر و صدای  "میل ملی"،  پست*های الکترونیکی وطنی دیگری همچون "چاپار"، تحت عنوان chmail، "میهن   میل"، "صبا میل" و "میلفا" هم در فضای سایبر فعالیت می**کنند. البته دو میل  اصلی*  که مسئولان به استفاده از آن پا فشاری می**کنند، میل ملی و چاپار  است. سه میل دیگر  از جمله پست*های الکترونیکی هستند که یا بخش* خصوصی آن  را راه **اندازی کرده و یا  توسط یک فرد راه* اندازی شده است.

به باور کارشناسان علاوه بر این که  پست**های الکترونیکی ایرانی در حال  *حاضر امکان رقابت با نمونه*های خارجی را  ندارند، دارای فرایند ثبت* نام  پیچیده**ای هستند. در واقع هنگام ثبت*نام برای  پست**های* الکترونیکی  داخلی، کاربر مجبور است به سؤالات بسیار پیچیده و شخصی هم  پاسخگو باشد.
عباس* پورخصالیان، کارشناس حوزه آی* تی در خصوص راه* اندازی  پست*های  الکترونیکی داخلی می**گوید: وجود پست*های الکترونیکی داخلی کاملا ضروری است   اما مهم این است که این سرویس**ها با چه امکاناتی به کاربران ایرانی  ارائه می**شود  و این که آیا این سرویس*ها با سرویس**های خارجی قابل رقابت  هستند.

این  کارشناس در ادامه با اشاره به ضعف امکانات پست*های الکترونیکی داخلی  می** افزاید:  سرویس* های خارجی علاوه بر این که به کاربران فضای زیادی را  برای رد و بدل کردن  نامه**های الکترونیک ارائه می* دهند، ده*ها سرویس  رایگان دیگر از جمله مسنجر، اتصال  به شبکه**های اجتماعی، ارائه نرم* افزار  مخصوص برای نصب روی تلفن* همراه و.. هم در  اختیار آن*ها می* گذارند.

به باور وی علاوه بر این که پست*های الکترونیکی  ایرانی در حال *حاضر امکان  رقابت با نمونه* های خارجی را ندارند، دارای فرایند ثبت*  ام پیچیده* ای  هستند. در واقع هنگام ثبت نام برای پست*های* الکترونیکی داخلی کاربر  مجبور  است به سؤالات بسیار پیچیده و شخصی هم پاسخگو باشد.
*
امنیت  تنها امتیاز میل وطنی
*
در حالی که عده *ای بر این باور هستند که در  حال حاضر و با توجه به عدم  امکانات لازم در میل* های ایرانی، کاربران چندان رغبت به  استفاده از این  سرویس* ها را ندارند، گروهی دیگر معتقد هستند که برای حفظ از  اطلاعات شخصی  و بالابردن امنیت، استفاده از پست**های الکترونیکی داخلی ضروری است.  علی*  کاظمی* مقدم، کارشناس شورای* عالی اطلاع رسانی، با اشاره به دیدگاه* های  مختلف  در این خصوص می* گوید: از نظر من سه نگاه در این مسئله وجود دارد.  نگاه اول توجه به  امکانات این سرویس* ها است که در حال حاضر پست*های  الکترونیکی وطنی قابلیت رقابت با  نمونه *های خارجی را ندارند. نگاه دوم  مربوط به سرعت است. یعنی اگر سرور*های  میل*های داخلی در ایران نگهداری شود  کاملا مشخص است که کاربران هنگام دریافت یک  فایل یا آپلود کردن یک فایل  برای ارسال، زمان کمتری سپری خواهند کرد. اما نگاه سوم  که بسیار مهم است  باز می* گردد به بحث امنیت. که بی**شک میل*های داخلی از امنیت  بالاتری  برخوردار هستند.

به باور وی همین مزیت باید امتیاز باشد که کاربران  را به استفاده از  میل*های داخلی تشویق کند. چرا که پست*های الکترونیکی خارجی در بحث  امنیت  بسیار ضعیف عمل کرده و دسترسی کاملی به محتوای میل*های کاربرانشان  دارند.

کاظمی مقدم همچنین معتقد است استفاده از پست الکترونیکی می*تواند  باعث  تحقق دولت الکترونیک شود. چرا که اگر بخش*ارسال نامه*، آن هم از طریق   ایمیل*های داخلی، به عنوان کانال ارتباط با مسئولان کشور شناخته شود، از  بسیاری از  هزینه*ها کاسته می*شود.
*
مرگی که نزدیک است
*
این  روزها کارشناسان از مرگ قریب* الوقوع پست**های الکترونیکی صحبت می*  کنند. برای  مثال، مارک زوکربرگ، بنیان*گذار شبکه اجتماعی فیس*بوک در یکی  از سخنرانی*هایش گفته  بود، تعاملات شبکه*های اجتماعی در حال حاضر مسیرهای  قدیمی مانند ایمیل را به شدت  تحت تاثیر قرار می*دهند. شاید همین شرایط هم  باعث شده است که اغلب شرکت*های صاحب  خدمات دهنده ایمیل در تلاش برای اتصال  صندوق*های پستی به شبکه*های اجتماعی و ایجاد  ارتباط بین سرویس*های مختلف  باشند.

این شرایط در حالی رخ می* دهد که  درکشور ما تلاش*هایی برای ایجاد ایمیل  ملی آغاز شده است. هر چند کاظمی مقدم با رد  این موضوع که استفاده از پست  الکترونیک در حال کاهش است می*گوید: به این راحتی نمی*  توان گفت که  استفاده از پست الکترونیکی توسط کاربران روبه زوال است. براساس  گزارش*های  جدید موسسه ITC*در حال حاضر بیشترین سرویسی که این روزها توسط شرکت*های   بزرگ مورد استفاده قرار می* گیرد، پست الکترونیکی است.

به باور این کارشناس  شورای عالی اطلاع رسانی، شاید شیوه تبادلات اطلاعات  بین عامه مردم تغییر کرده باشد.  اما در رده *های بزرگتر مانند شرکت*ها،  سازمان*ها و ... هنوز بسیاری از کارها توسط  پست الکترونیکی انجام می* شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هشدار پلیس فتا در  مورد شیادی و کلاهبرداری در اینترنت و فضای چت روم

**  *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل  اطلاعات فرماندهی انتظامی مازندران با انجام  اقدامات پلیسی موفق شدند، متهم به  اخاذی و کلاهبرداری در فضای اینترنت را  شناسائی و دستگیر کنند.*
 ؛ در پی مراجعه سراسیمه فردی به ماموران پلیس فتای مازندران مبنی بر   اخاذی و کلاهبرداری از وی در فضای اینترنت با استفاده از چت روم، موضوع در  دستور  کار ماموران پلیس قرار گرفت. 
 این گزارش حاکی است، شاکی در اظهارات خود به پلیس عنوان داشت:متهم از طریق   اینترنت درفضای چت روم با وی ارتباط برقرار کرده و با اغفال وی اخاذی و  کلاهبرداری  کرده است. 
 برپایه این گزارش، ماموران پلیس فتا با دریافت این اطلاعات و استفاده از  شگردهای  خاص پلیسی و رایانه*ای متهم را شناسائی و با هماهنگی مرجع قضائی  در اقدامی  غافلگیرانه وی را دستگیر کردند. 
 متهم در تحقیقات و بازجوئی های فنی پلیس به بزه انتسابی اعتراف و با تشکیل  پرونده برای سیر مراحل قانونی تحویل مرجع قضائی شد. 
 پلیس فتای مازندران به شهروندان هشدار داد: افراد شیاد با استفاده از  اینترنت  دروغ و ترفند را به راحتی در بسته*های زیبا به فکر کاربران غافل  تزریق و از آنان  اخاذی و کلاهبرداری می*کنند، پس هوشیار باشیم تا از ارائه  اطلاعات شخصی خود دراین  فضا بیشتر دقت کنیم. 
 گفتنی  است، چت روم (تالار گفتگو) فضای بسیار ناامنی برای جوانان است پس  از حضور در  اینگونه تالارها در فضای مجازی جداً خودداری کنید، پس بیائیم  با بالا بردن بصیرت  دینی و اعتقادی فرزندانمان آنها را از به دام افتادن  خرافه های تبلیغاتی اینترنت  محافظت کنیم.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*دستگاه PDA جایگزین  دفاتر نامه*رسانی پستچی*ها


* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است برای نمایش اینجا کلیک کنید



*

*پیشرفت*های روزافزون در  زمینه فناوری*های نوین و دستیابی به دانش روز،  امروزه همه دنیا را به خود مشغول  کرده و بسیاری از امور روزمره از جمله  خدمات مختلفی که مردم همیشه با آن سر و کار  دارند نیز برپایه همین  فناوری*ها استوار است.*
  شبکه پستی نیز به دلیل ماهیت خدماتی خود از این قاعده مستثنی بوده  و  همواره کوشیده تا در جهت رفاه و دسترسی آسان*تر هموطنان به خدمات پستی، از   فناوری*های روز دنیا استفاده کرده و خدمات مبتنی بر فناوری خود را افزایش  دهد.
 در همین راستا، دستگاه PDA که جایگزین دفاتر نامه*رسانی موزعان شده و  پایان بخش  چرخه توزیع است در شبکه پستی به بهره*برداری رسید. این دستگاه  یکی از فناوری*های  تولید کشور آلمان است که نرم*افزار آن در مرکز فناوری  اطلاعات و توسط کارشناسان این  مرکز تهیه و بر روی این دستگاه به اجرا  درآمد.
 کارایی این دستگاه محدود به دریافت امضای دیجیتال نبوده و قابلیت*های  گسترده آن  موجب شده تا به صورت یکی از ابزارهای اصلی شبکه پستی درآید.  هم*اکنون بازخوردهایی  که از سوی موزعان کلان*شهرهای استان*های بزرگ وجود  دارد همگی حاکی از رضایت کامل از  این دستگاه می*باشد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فيس*بوک در تاجيکستان ***** شد*


دولت تاجیکستان به شرکت های ارائه دهنده خدمات اینترنت در این کشور دستور  داد تا  شبکه اجتماعی فیس بوک و همین طور تعدادی از سایت های خبری منتشر  کننده اخبار و  اطلاعات نادرست را ***** کنند.
پیش از این فیس بوک به علت انتشار محتوای ضددینی،  مغایر با امنیت ملی و  غیراخلاقی در برخی کشورهای دیگر جهان مانند بلاروس، هند،  پاکستان و ....  با محدودیت مواجه شده یا به طور کامل از دسترس خارج شده  بود.
دولت انگلیس هم در جریان اعتراضات خیابانی در این کشور تهدید کرده بود که   ممکن است فیس بوک را از دسترس خارج کند تا مانع از سازماندهی تظاهرات از  این طریق  شود. سه سایت خبری دیگری که باید در تاجیکستان ***** شوند  zvezda.ru tjknews.com، و  maxala.org نام دارند.
تعداد کاربران فیس بوک در تاجیکستان محدود بوده و بر اساس  آمار از مرز 29  هزار نفر فراتر نمی رود. همچنین ضریب نفوذ اینترنت در این کشور از  4.15  درصد از جمعیت آن بیشتر نیست. جمعیت این کشور بالغ بر 7.5 میلیون نفر است.   تاجیکستان در سال 1992 استقلال خود را از شوروی سابق به دست آورد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*عرضه رقيب سيری از سوی گوگل
*

گفته می*شود گوگل تا پیش از پایان سال جاری میلادی دستیار صوتی خود را عرضه خواهد  کرد.
این محصول گوگل كه در سال جاری روانه بازار خواهد شد، به احتمال زیاد این  محصول با سیری اپل تفاوت*های زیادی خواهد داشت.
سیری نرم افزاری است که به  کاربران برای انجام فعالیت*های زندگی روزمره*شان کمک می*کند. 
گفته می*شود گوگل  برای تولید دستیار صوتی خود از اطلاعات به دست آمده از  شبکه اجتماعی گوگل پلاس بهره  خواهد گرفت. این نوآوری جدید گوگل که به  احتمال زیاد کاربرد*هایش بیشتر از سیری  خواهد بود، به تحلیل*گران در تجمیع  نرم افزارهای کاربردی و اطلاعات وب سایت*ها کمک  شایانی خواهد کرد. 
هنوز اطلاعات بیشتری درباره این دستیار صوتی گوگل منتشر نشده  است اما سی  نت در گزارش خود زمان عرضه این محصول را سه ماهه چهارم سال ۲۰۱۲ پیش  بینی  کرده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*هک شدن هکرهای ناشناس توسط خودشان*

شركت سيمانتك گزارش داده است كه اعضاي گروه ناشناس، تروجان زئوس را دانلود  كرده*اند  و اين تروجان نيز امكان دسترسي به اطلاعات مالي آنها را داده  است.

، بر اساس اعلام سيمانتک، اقدام گروه هكرهاي ناشناس باعث شد  اطلاعاتي از  خود آنها افشا شود و اين نخستين باري است که هكرها اطلاعاتي درباره  خودشان  را شناسايي مي*کنند.

اين شركت بر اين باور است كه اعضاي گروه هكرهاي  ناشناس، فريب تروجان زئوس  را خورده*اند و دانلود آن به اين منجر شده كه اطلاعات  بانكي و ديگر  اطلاعات شخصي آنها آشكار شود.

سيمانتك در وبلاگ خود توضيح داده  است كه چگونه اعضاي گروه ناشناس در ۲۰  ژانويه از رايانه*هاي شخصي خود براي شركت در  حملات DDoS (حمله انکار  سرويس، نوعي از حمله که هدف آن از کار انداختن سرويس و يا  سرويس*هاي خاصي  برروي سرور مورد نظر است که باعث مي*شود سايت*هاي برروي سرور از  دسترس  خارج شوند) استفاده كرده*اند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*فيس*بوك حلال در راه است: سلام جهان*



درحالی که گروهی از مسلمانان در ترکیه و روسیه تصمیم به راه*اندازی  یک شبکه اجتماعی  تحت عنوان «سلام جهان» گرفته*اند، اعلام کردند این مجموعه  که از آن به عنوان «فیس  بوک حلال» یاد می*شود در طول ماه مبارک رمضان  افتتاح خواهد شد.

، عبدالواحد نیازوف رئیس «سلام جهان» با اشاره  به این که فیس بوک حلال  سکویی برای فعالیتهای حلال در اینترنت است گفت: درحال حاضر  فیس بوک ۸۰۰  میلیون کاربر در سراسر دنیا دارد که ۳۰۰ میلیون آن مسلمان هستند،  انتظار  می*رود که این تعداد در یک دوره ۱۰ ساله افزایش ۱۰۰ درصدی داشته  باشند.

نیازوف با اشاره به این که دفتر مرکزی این شرکت در استانبول مستقر  است  گفت: هدف از انتخاب این شهر جایگاه ویژه آن به عنوان ارتباط میان شرق و غرب   بوده است. این پروژه یک پروژه اقتصادی بوده و با هدف خدمت به مسلمانان در  جهان مدرن  فعال شده است و مورد حمایت هیچ جنبش سیاسی و کشور خاصی هم قرار  ندارد.

سلام  جهان تأکید کرده است که کاربران آن دسترسی به برنامه*های اجرایی  بسیاری چون  مجموعه*های وسیع کتاب*های میراث اسلامی در فرمت*های کتاب  الکترونیکی و برنامه*های  آموزشی در سطوح بسیاری را فراهم می*کند.

نیازوف اظهار داشت که در حال حاضر  این فعالیت*ها در جریان است و محصول و همچنین پروژه در طول ماه مبارک رمضان  راه*اندازی خواهد شد.

این شرکت علاوه بر استانبول، در روسیه و مصر نیز  دفاتری دارد و بین  ماه*های مارس و آوریل(اسفند و فروردین) امسال دفاتر تکنیکی دیگری  را در  حیدرآباد هندوستان و جاکارتای اندونزی افتتاح می*کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*اينترنت پاك" يك سوژه مفيد براي ارتقاي بهره*وري كاربران

*فرهنگ ايراني كه متكي بر اخلاق و اخلاق*مداري است بايد به  گونه*اي در فضاي مجازي قد  علم كند تا سايرين براي رقابت به دنبال آن كشيده  شوند و روند ناپاكي*ها هم افول  كند.

 هوشنگ آقايي*زاده - كارشناس تجارت الكترونيكي - در  گفت*وگو با ايسنا،  اظهار كرد: متاسفانه الگوريتم غيرهوشمندي كه براي *****ينگ اتخاذ  شده موجب  از دسترس خارج شدن برخي محتواي مفيد و ضروري از محيط اينترنت شده است و   تنها روش دسترسي به اين محتوا استفاده از *** و ***** است كه متاسفانه  استفاده چنين  روندهايي نيز غيرقانوني است.

اين كارشناس ابراز كرد: در دوره*اي زندگي  مي*كنيم كه بايد افراد و كاربران  وب را تربيت كنيم تا بتوانند محتواسازان قابلي در  عرصه وب و جهان مجازي  باشند نه اين كه با ذكر عناوين و اتخاذ تصميماتي درصدد  محدودسازي اين عرصه  باشيم.

آقايي*زاده با اشاره به اين نكته كه موضوع  "اينترنت پاك" مي*تواند يك سوژه  مفيد براي ارتقاي بهره*وري كاربران ايراني وب باشد،  اذعان كرد:*اين سوژه  مي*تواند همت و توان عظيمي از ايراني*ها را در وب براي اشاعه و  نشر محتواي  مفيد و سالم به ارمغان آورد كه اين بسيار عمل مثبتي است؛ اما اين كه   خودمان را منزوي كنيم و براي اشاعه محتوا توسط كاربران شرط و شروط بگذاريم  به هيچ  عنوان موثر واقع نخواهد شد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*شرکت  Zynga پلت فرم بازی های اجتماعی خود را راه اندازی کرد

* شرکت Zynga به تازگی وب سایت جدید Zynga.com را راه اندازی  کرده است که کاربران می  توانند بدون استفاده از فیس بوک به انجام بازی با  کسانی که عضو لیست دوستان فیس بوک  شان نیستند، بپردازند. 

البته این بدین معنی نیست که Zygna راه خود را از  فیس بوک جدا کرده است و  همچنان علاقه مندان می توانند در فیس بوک نیز از خدمات  Zygna استفاده  کنند. همچنین کاربران در سایت جدید نیز می توانند برای بازی، از حساب  خود  در فیس بوک نیز برای پرداخت استفاده کنند. 

کاربران در Zygna می توانند  لیست جدید دوستان خود را با عنوان Zfriend  داشته باشند. سهام این شرکت پس از راه  اندازی وب سایت جدیدش افزایش پیدا  کرد و تا مرز 15.24 دلار نیز رسید. نزدیک به 240  میلیون نفر در ماه از  بازی های Zygna استفاده می کنند. شرکت Zygna سهمی 12 درصدی در  درآمد زایی  3.7 میلیارد دلاری فیس بوک در سال گذشته ایفا کرده است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*کمک به  هزاران نفر جهت دزدی از اینترنت

*مردی اهل اورگان از سوی دادگاه قضایی آمریکا متهم شد که به هزاران کاربر جهت سرقت  از سرویس اینترنت کمک کرده است. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات  ايران از ComputerWorld، ریان هریس  26 ساله اهل ردموند اورگان، از سوی دادگاه منطقه  ماساچوست محکوم به تحمل  20 سال حبس و پرداخت جریمه نقدی 250000 دلار آمریکا شده  است. 

هریس که صاحب شرکت TCNISO است، طی سال های 2003 تا 2009 اقدام به  توزیع و  فروش محصولات نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری به مشتریان نموده است. این ابزار به   مشتریان این امکان را می داده است تا با تغییر در کابل مودم در پوشش یک  کاربر  پرداختی در اینترنت ظاهر و به استفاده رایگان از سرویس های اینترنت  بپردازند.  

این محصولات شامل یک پاکت اسنیفر موسوم به Coax Thief بوده است که ترافیک   اینترنت را بر می گردانده و کاربران می توانستند دسترسی به آدرس ها و  پیکربندی فایل  های مودم را در کنترل خود داشته باشند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*روش جدید برای  تبلیغ در فیس بوک* 

     فیس بوک در شهر نیویورک برای اولین بار "حق بیمه فیس بوک" را به شرکت  های مختلف  جهت آگهی های تبلیغاتی در سراسر صفحات وب و گوشی های همراه  اعضای این شبکه اجتماعی  ارائه داد. مایک هافلینگر مدیر بازاریابی و کسب و  کار جهانی فیس بوک در سخنرانی خود  در موزه تاریخ طبیعی آمریکا گفت: این  شروع یک تحول عظیم است. 

فیس بوک قصد  دارد تا آگهی های تبلیغاتی شرکت ها را در ستون سمت راست صفحه  پروفایل ها، در قسمت  اخبار و در هنگام خروج از صفحه فیس بوک به نمایش  گذارد. با تمام این اوصاف میزان  درآمد فیس بوک در سال 2011 از طریق آگهی  های تبلیغاتی با رشدی 104 درصدی روبرو بوده  است و بنا به گزارش eMarketer  امسال با 54 درصد رشد به عدد 5.8 میلیارد دلار می رسد  و سال آینده نیز با  رشدی 21 درصدی به 7 میلیارد دلار می رسد.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

سرویس 4G در لندن  راه اندازی شد

      شرکت UK Broadband سرویس 4G را در Southwark لندن راه اندازی  کرد تا اولین شرکتی  باشد تا این سرویس فوق سریع را در انگلستان ارائه می  دهد. این شرکت به خبرگزاری  سیلیکون گفته که این سرویس قابلیت دانلود با  سرعت 120 مگا بایت در ثانیه را دارد  اما با توجه به ترافیک شبکه سرعت 40  مگا بایت معمول و طبیعی به نظر می رسد.  

این شبکه بر اساس TD-LTE عمل می کند که توسط شرکت China Mobile حمایت می   شود. این اولین شبکه TD-LTE 3.5 گیگا هرتزی در دنیا و اولین شبکه 4G در  انگلستان  است. این شبکه بر اساس تکنولوژی شرکت Huawei چین طراحی و ساخته  شده است. استفاده از  این سرویس از ماه می امکان پذیر است.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*آگهی در واشنگتن پست برای عدم حمله به ایران


*برخی از مقامات ارشد بازنشسته نظامی و اطلاعاتی آمریکا با کمک  شورای ملی  ایرانیان آمریکا در مخالفت با جنگ با ایران دست به چاپ  بیانیه*ای در روزنامه  واشنگتن پست زدند.
 به گزارش سیتنا به نقل از مشرق، مقامات ارشد بازنشسته نظامی و اطلاعاتی  آمریکا  با همکاری شورای ملی ایرانیان آمریکا دست به ارائه یک بیانیه تمام  صفحه*ای در  روزنامه واشنگتن پست زده و نسبت به جنگ با ایران هشدار دادند.
 این مقامات در بیانیه خود از باراک اوباما خواسته*اند تا در برابر فشارهای  وارده  برای برپایی جنگ با ایران مقاومت کرده و از طریق راه*حل*های  دیپلماتیک سعی در حل  مسئله هسته*ای ایران داشته باشد.
 مقاماتی که در این بیانیه نام آنها آورده شده است عبارتند از: سرلشکر  بازنشسته  پائل ایتون، تام فینگار معاون بخش تحلیلی سازمان اطلاعات ملی،  سپهبد بازنشسته رابرت  گارد، ژنرال بازنشسته جوزف هوآر، تیمسار سرتیپ  بازنشسته جان جانز، سرلشکر بازنشسته  رادلف استوویچ، پائل پیلار افسر سابق  امنیت ملی در بخش خاورنزدیک و آسیای جنوبی، و  سرهنگ بازنشسته لارنس  ویلکرسان.
 این بیانیه که با پشتیبانی مالی شورای ملی ایرانیان آمریکا صورت گرفته،  دقیقا در  روزی منتشر شد که باراک اوباما قرار بود با نخست*وزیر رژیم  صهیونیستی بنیامین  نتانیاهو در کاخ سفید دیدار داشته باشد.
 این که مقامات ارشد بازنشسته نظامی آمریکا دست به انجام چنین کاری زده*اند   نشان*دهنده شدت فشارهای وارده بر باراک اوباما از سوی رژیم صهیونیستی  برای برپایی  جنگ می*باشد. مسلما این جنگ برای آمریکا همچون جنگ*های یک دهه  اخیر یعنی جنگ*های  عراق و افغانستان نخواهد بود و مسئولین این کشور کاملا  واقفا که برپایی چنین جنگی  پیامدهای بسیار ناخوشایندی نه تنها برای  طرف*های درگیر بلکه برای تمامی جهانیان در  بر خواهد داشت و حتی می*تواند  منجر به آغاز جنگ جهانی سوم شود.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*نروژ در سودای رسیدن  به سریع*ترین اینترنت جهان


* *

نروژ قصد دارد با برقراری  ارتباط ۲۰۰ گیگابایت در ثانیه، به «پرسرعت*ترین اینترنت جهان» دست  یابد.*

این سرعت از مجموع  پهنای باند تایلند هم بیشتر است.

کاربران با چنین سرعتی قادر خواهند بود  ۵۱۲۰ آهنگ را در یک ثانیه دانلود کنند.

یک مقام مسئول اظهار داشت نروژی*ها  با این کار اینترنت سوئد را پشت سر می*گذارند.

گفته می*شود سوئد سریع*ترین خدمات  اینترنتی جهان را به مردم خود ارائه می*دهد.

با این حال به نظر می*رسد رسیدن  به چنین سرعت دیوانه کننده*ای، بیشتر حالت  تئوریک دارد چرا که بنا به گفته مقامات  ذیربط، زیرساخت*های نروژ قادر  نیست از سرعت ۲۰۰ گیگابایت در ثانیه پشتیبانی کند.

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*با حکم رهبر معظم انقلاب؛ شورای عالی فضای مجازی تشکیل و اعضای آن منصوب  شدند*



حضرت آیت الله ***** ای رهبر معظّم انقلاب اسلامی ضمن دستور برای تشکیل  شورای  عالی فضای مجازی به ریاست رئیس جمهور، اعضای حقوقی و حقیقی این شورا  را تعیین  کردند.

 به گزارش سیتنا، رهبر انقلاب اسلامی آثار چشمگیر شبکه جهانی اینترنت در  ابعاد  زندگی فردی و اجتماعی، لزوم برنامه ریزی و هماهنگی به منظور صیانت  از آسیب های ناشی  از آن، و بهره گیری حداکثری از فرصت*ها در جهت ارائه  خدمات گسترده و مفید به مردم  را از دلایل اصلی ضرورت تشکیل شورای عالی  فضای مجازی برشمردند و تأکید کردند: این  شورا وظیفه دارد مرکزی بنام مرکز  ملّی فضای مجازی کشور ایجاد کند.

 متن حکم حضرت آیت الله ******ای به این شرح است:
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
 گسترش فزاینده* فناوری های اطلاعاتی و ارتباطاتی بویژه شبکه*ی جهانی  اینترنت و  آثار چشمگیر آن در ابعاد زندگی فردی و اجتماعی، و لزوم سرمایه  گذاری وسیع و هدفمند  در جهت بهره گیری حداکثری از فرصت های ناشی از آن در  جهت پیشرفت همه جانبه کشور و  ارائه خدمات گسترده و مفید به اقشار گوناگون  مردم و همچنین ضرورت برنامه ریزی و  هماهنگی مستمر به منظور صیانت از آسیب  های ناشی از آن اقتضا می کند که نقطه*ی  کانونی متمرکزی برای سیاستگذاری،  تصمیم گیری و هماهنگی در فضای مجازی کشور بوجود  آید. به این مناسبت شورای  عالی فضای مجازی کشور با اختیارات کافی به ریاست

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tofighsob

*رگولاتوری از صاحبنظران دعوت کرد: مشارکت در ساماندهی خدمات VOIP* 

مدیرکل صدور پروانه سرویس*های ارتباطی و فناوری اطلاعات سازمان تنظیم  مقررات و  ارتباطات رادیوئی از صاحبنظران حوزه*ی ICT دعوت کرد در طرح  ساماندهی خدمات VOIP  شرکت کنند.
  ، دکتر "حسین صمیمی" گفت: تعامل سازنده و موثر با ذی*نفعان، یکی  از  رویکردهای اصلی رگولاتوری در تدوین مفاد پروانه*ها، آئین*نامه*ها و تنظیم   دستورالعمل*های اجرائی مربوط به آن هاست که تشکیل کمیسیون*های تخصصی برای  مشورت دهی  به کمیسیون تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات با حضور اپراتورها، اساتید  دانشگاه و متخصصین بخش  ICT یکی از دستاوردهای این رویکرد بوده است.

 وی به ایجاد امکان دریافت نظرات ذی*نفعان، در سایت سازمان تنظیم مقررات و   ارتباطات رادیوئی اشاره کرد و افزود: در حال حاضر رگولاتوری، در راستای  وظایف  قانونی خود در نظر دارد برای ساماندهی خدمات VOIP در کشور، با  برنامه ریزی منسجم،  مقررات و ضوابط ارائه این سرویس را در داخل کشور تهیه  کند.

 دکتر صمیمی گفت: تمامی متخصصان، دست اندرکاران آشنا به ابعاد فنی، حقوقی و   اقتصادی حوزه خدمات VOIP می*توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان تنظیم  مقررات و  ارتباطات رادیوئی به آدرس www.cra.ir ، بخش طرح ساماندهی خدمات VOIP به سوالات مربوط به  این حوزه پاسخ داده و پیشنهادات خود را ارایه کنند.

----------


## tofighsob

*نمایشگاه "CeBIT" آلمان با حضور بیش از 4 هزار شرکت از ۷۰ کشور جهان گشایش یافت

*بیست*وهفتمین نمایشگاه بین*المللی فن*آوری اطلاعات و صنعت  ارتباطات آلمان موسوم  به "CeBIT" از روز سه*شنبه (۶ مارس/ ۱۶ اسفند) درهای  خود در شهر هانوفر را به روی  علاقه*مندان گشود.

 به گزارش سیتنا به نقل از دویچه*وله، سبیت امسال تا ۱۰ مارس برپاست و  برزیل شریک  برگزاری آن است؛ همچنین ۴ هزار و ۲۰۰ شرکت از ۷۰ کشور جهان در  نمایشگاه ۲۰۱۲ حضور  خواهند داشت.

 همکاری خودروسازان با اپراتورهای تلفن همراه و کابوس مدیران شبکه از  موضوعاتی  هستند که در بزرگ*ترین نمایشگاه فن*آوری اطلاعات و صنعت ارتباطات  جهان به آنها  پرداخته شده است.

  امنیت تردد درخیابان*ها  و خودروهای برخط (آنلاین) از چند سال پیش موجب  همکاری  نزدیک*تر محققان عرصه ارتباطات و خودروسازان شده*اند. در این  راستا، در غرفه*ای از  نمایشگاه سال جاری هم رفت*وآمد خودروها در  خیابان*های آینده در معرض دید تماشاگران  قرار داده شده است. سبیت ۲۰۱۲  روش*هایی را معرفی می*کند که با استفاده از آنها  ترافیک روان*تر و آلودگی  هوا کاهش می*یابد.

 در حمل*ونقل هوشمند از جمله خودروها از طریق دستگاه مسیریاب خود یا تلفن   هوشمند سرنشین به مرکز مهندسی ترافیک متصل می*شوند. این مرکز از جمله  بهترین مسیر  حرکت و راه*های دور زدن خیابان*های پر ترافیک را در اختیار  خودرو و سرنشینان قرار  می*دهد. این فن*آوری که سال*هاست متولد شده، با  توجه به تقاضای بازار بهینه*سازی  می*شود.

 در سبیت ۲۰۱۲ یکی از اپراتورهای تلفن همراه اروپایی فن*آوری*ای تحت عنوان   "ارتباط دستگاه به دستگاه" را معرفی کرده است. خودروسازی "ب *ام *و" آلمان  در  سال*های آینده با همکاری این اپراتور تمام اتومبیل*های خود را به  تراشه*ای  الکترونیکی مجهز می*کند که کارکردی شبیه به کارکرد سیم*کارت*های  تلفن همراه دارد.  این تراشه هم امکان اتصال خودرو به اینترنت را فراهم  می*آورد و هم در صورت تصادف به  صورت خودکار پیامی به مرکز فوریت*های پزشکی  مخابره می*کند.


دیلما روسف، رئیس جمهوری  برزیل (راست) در کنار آنگلا مرکل، صدراعظم آلمان، در مراسم افتتاح سبیت  ۲۰۱۲

 به گفته*ی سخنگوی اپراتوری که با "ب* ام *و" همکاری می*کند، در آینده  خودرویی  به نام "گوگل" یا "وودافون" (اپراتور تلفن همراه) وجود نخواهد  داشت، بلکه اتومبیل  همان "ب *ام** و" است که خدمات متنوعی را در اختیار  خریدارش قرار می*دهد.

 کارشناسان پول قابل گردش در فن*آوری "ارتباط دستگاه به دستگاه" در سال ۲۰۱۲ را  حدود ۹ میلیارد یورو برآورد می*کنند.

*رایانه*ی شخصی، همراه  همیشگی*

 به گزارش سیتنا، "IBM"، غول آمریکایی دنیای کامپیوتر، هم به عرصه*ی  حمل*ونقل  وارد شده است. محققان این کنسرن باتری*های جدیدی ساخته*اند که  خودروهای برقی مجهز  به آنها قادر خواهند بود ۵ برابر خوردوهای برقی کنونی –  یعنی حدود ۸۰۰ کیلومتر –  حرکت کنند. هر چند که "حرکت" خود به موضوعی مورد  بحث تبدیل شده است.

 وقتی هر کارمندی به تمام اطلاعات دفتر کار خود از طریق هر کامپیوتری  دسترسی  داشته باشد، آیا به عنوان مثال رفتن به محل کار لازم است؟
 "رایانش ابری" (Cloud-Computing) بستری*ست که این امکان را فراهم می*کند.   "IBM"  در سبیت امسال یواس*بی فلشی را معرفی کرده که کمی از فلش*مموری*های  رایج  بزرگ است. با استفاده از این فلش می*توان از اطلاعات هر رایانه*ی  متصل به ابر عکس  یا به اصطلاح ایمیج گرفت و با استفاده از رایانه*های دیگر  روی اطلاعات کار  کرد.

 در چنین مواردی اولین موضوعی که به ذهن خطور می*کند، امنیت داده*هاست.  چگونه  می*توان تضمین کرد که برخی اطلاعات حساس شرکت*ها به دست شخص سوم  نمی*افتد؟
 «بزرگ*ترین خطر در دنیای مجازی در فاصله*ی ۵۰ سانتی*متری رایانه نشسته  است».  این پاسخی*ست که یکی از کارشناسان "کاسپرسکی"، شرکت روسی  تولیدکننده*ی نرم*افزارهای  امنیت رایانه*ای، به این پرسش می*دهد. به  اعتقاد این کارشناس، کاربر بزرگ*ترین خطر  امنیتی برای رایانه است و جالب  این*که همین کاربر هر روز پرتوقع*تر می*شود.

*کابوس مدیران  شبکه*

  به گزارش سیتنا (CITNA.IR)، رایانه*های متحرک و گرایش روزافزون به  استفاده از  دستگاه*های شخصی برای کار از جمله کابوس*های هر مدیر شبکه*ای  هستند؛ گرایشی که  موضوع امنیت شبکه*ی شرکت*ها را بیش از پیش در کانون توجه  قرار می*دهد.


ابر رایانشی مایکروسافت که  برای کار در شرکت*های هواپیمایی طراحی شده است

  احتمالا هر مدیر شبکه*ای ترجیح می*دهد به جای علاج واقعه، سیم برق شبکه  را از  پریز بیرون بکشد، زیرا برقراری امنیت با شرایط بالا تقریبا غیر ممکن  است.

 از سوی دیگر نتایج تحقیقات نشان می*دهند که استفاده از دستگاه*های خانگی  رضایت  و در پی آن بازده کار کارمندان را بالا می*برد. به همین دلیل  گزاره*ی "با دستگا*های  شخصی خود کار کنید" به شعار تبلیغاتی شرکت*های  تولیدکننده*ی نرم*افزارهای امنیت  رایانه*ای تبدیل شده است.

 از آن*جایی که گرایش به استفاده از دستگاه*های شخصی در محیط کار  برگشت*ناپذیر  به نظر می*رسد، شرکت*های امنیت رایانه*ای از یک سو خطرهای  اتصال دستگاه*های شخصی به  شبکه*ی شرکت*ها را گوشزد می*کنند و از سوی دیگر  رؤیای سال*های پر آب*ونان پیش رو را  از سر می*گذرانند.

----------


## tofighsob

*سرقت اینترنتی با استفاده از رمز دوم عابر بانک در کافی*نت*



پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات مازندران از شناسائی و دستگیری سارق اینترنتی  با 8 فقره سرقت در شهرستان "قائم شهر" خبر داد. 

 از پایگاه اطلاع رسانی پلیس، درپی شکایت یکی از شهروندان  قائمشهری مبنی  بر سرقت اینترنتی از حسابش توسط افرادی ناشناس با هماهنگی مرجع قضایی   موضوع در دستور کار ماموران پلیس فتای فرماندهی انتظامی استان مازندران  قرار  گرفت. 

 این گزارش حاکی است، ماموران با انجام اقدامات اولیه با استفاده از  شگردهای خاص  پلیسی و فنی دریافتند، اطلاعات شخصی شاکی از طریق یک شرکت  اینترنتی و کافی نت سرقت  و مورد سوء استفاده قرار گرفته است. 

 ماموران در ادامه تحقیقات با هماهنگی مرجع قضائی مسوول این کافی نت را  شناسائی و  دستگیر و در ادامه بررسی*ها موفق شدند، ادله الکترونیکی در  ارتباط با نحوه سرقت از  حساب افرادرا کشف کنند. 

 بر پایه این گزارش، متهم با مشاهده شواهد و قرائن موجود سرانجام لب به  اعتراف  گشود و به 8 فقره سرقت اینترنتی با استفاده از شماره حساب و رمز  دوم کارت عابر بانک  مشتریان اقرار کرد. 

 متهم در اظهارات خود به پلیس عنوان داشت:پس از اخذ مشخصات حساب و رمز دوم   مشتریان به محض خروج آنان از کافی نت این مشخصات را یادداشت و بصورت مستمر  از حساب  آنان برداشت می کردیم. 

 گفتنی است، متهم پس از تشکیل پرونده برای سیر مراحل قانونی تحویل مرجع قضائی  شد. 

 پلیس سایبری مازندران به شهروندان هشدار داد،هرگز مشخصات و رمز شماره حساب  خود  را در اختیار افراد غیر قرار ندهند و هر دو هفته یکبار یا به محض  خروج از کافی نت  نسبت به تغییر رمز دوم کارت اقدام کنند. 

 همچنین با یادگیری و آموزش کار با اینترنت و نحوه حفاظت از اطلاعات شخصی  از  سوءاستفاده افراد فرصت طلب جلوگیری کنید.

----------


## tofighsob

*میلیون*ها فرصت شغلی به واسطه خدمات پردازش ابری

*مطالعه جدیدی که توسط شرکت آی*دی*سی صورت گرفته نشان می*دهد  گسترش خدمات پردازش  ابری باعث ایجاد میلیون*ها فرصت شغلی در چند سال آینده  خواهد شد.

، آی*دی*سی پیش*بینی کرده است تا سال ۲۰۱۵ این  فرصت*های شغلی به ۸.۸ میلیون و چند سال بعد از آن به ۱۳.۸ میلیون خواهد  رسید.

به نوشته eweek شرکت آی*دی*سی که این مطالعه را به سفارش شرکت  مایکروسافت  انجام داده نتیجه گرفته است که فقط در سال گذشته، خدمات پردازش ابری به   سازمان*های فعال در دنیای آی*تی، اعم از کوچک و بزرگ، کمک کرده است بیش از  ۴۰۰  میلیارد دلار درآمد کسب كرده و ۱.۵ میلیون فرصت شغلی ایجاد کنند.

آی*دی*سی  در گزارش خود مولفه*هایی همچون هزینه*هایی را که صنایع مختلف صرف  تامین خدمات آی*تی  کرده*اند، اندازه کسب*وکارها، شرایط قانونی و  زیرساخت*های فنی شهرها و کشورهای  مختلف را بررسی کرده است و به این نتیجه  رسیده است که نوآوری در خدمات آی*تی به  افزایش درآمد و در نتیجه افزایش  فرصت*های شغلی خواهد انجامید.

بر اساس این  گزارش، در سال ۲۰۱۱ صنایع بیمه و حمل و نقل بیش از دیگر صنایع  از خدمات پردازش ابری  استفاده کرده*اند. صنایعی مثل بانکداری و مخابرات  نیز تا سال ۲۰۱۵ خواهند توانست به  مدد فناوری پردازش ابری بیش از یک  میلیون شغل ایجاد کنند.

در گزاش آی*دی*سی  آمده است: فناوری پردازش ابری باعث می*شود کسب*وکارهای  مختلف فارغ از محدودیت*های  الگوی سنتی «مشتری/سرور» که در آن حل مشکلات  مستلزم استفاده از راهکارهای  تکنولوژیکی و سخت*افزاری است، به فعالیت خود  ادامه دهند. در دنیای پردازش ابری  بازارهای نوظهور، شهرها و کسب*وکارهای  کوچک می*توانند همانند کسب*وکارهای بزرگ و  کشورهای توسعه یافته از مزایای  این خدمات به طور یکسان بهره گیرند.

اگر  پیش*بینی شرکت*های آی*دی*سی در مورد آینده خدمات پردازش ابری تحقق  یابد، شرکت*هایی  مثل مایکروسافت که برای کسب**وکارهای مختلف راهکارهای  پردازش ابری ارائه می*کنند،  سود زیادی خواهند کرد.

مایکروسافت هم اکنون در زمینه فناوری*های پردازش ابری  خدمات و محصولات زیادی همچون پلت*فرم ویندوز آزور و آفیس ۳۶۵ را عرضه می*کند.

----------

*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*چرا برخي سايت*ها باز نمي*شوند؟

*مدير كل دفتر نظارت بر سرويس*هاي فناوري اطلاعات سازمان تنظيم  مقررات و ارتباطات  درباره اينكه برخي كاربران از باز نشدن برخي سايت*ها  شاكي هستند گفت: اين موضوع  مي*تواند دلايل مختلفي داشته باشد كه بايد مورد  بررسي قرار بگيرد و نمي*توان گفت  سرعت اينترنت دليل اصلي اين موضوع است.

عليرضا اصغريان در گفت*و*گو با  ايسنا، اظهار كرد: سرعت اينترنت و دسترسي  به آن موضوعي است كه بايد با ابزارهاي  سنجش سرعت آن را مشخص و تعيين كرد.

وي با تاكيد بر اينكه مشكل کاربران در  زمينه باز نشدن برخي سايت*ها را  نمي*توان دليلي بر کندي سرعت اينترنت دانست، ابراز  كرد: تمامي ابزارهاي  سنجش سرعت اينترنت وجود دارد و به راحتي و سهولت مي*توان مشخص  کرد که  کاربر با چه سرعتي به اينترنت دسترسي دارد.

اصغريان در بخشي از سخنان  خود تاكيد كرد: اپراتورها بايد خسارت مندرج در  SLA يا توافقنامه سطح خدمات را به  مشتريان خود بپردازند و خسارت را از  اپراتور بالادستي خود مطالبه كنند.

مدير  كل دفتر نظارت بر سرويس*هاي فناوري اطلاعات رگولاتوري ادامه داد: هيچ  اپراتوري مجاز  نيست به بهانه بروز اشكال و يا اخذ نكردن خسارت از اپراتور  بالادستي خود، از پرداخت  خسارت به مشتريانش خودداري كند.

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل جست*وجوها را براي كمك به كاربران ذخيره مي*كند

*گوگل اعلام كرد كه جست*وجوهاي كاربران از طريق Google.com در  سراسر دستگاه*هايي كه  از آيكون جديد "recent" استفاده مي*كنند، ذخيره  مي*شود.

به گزارش ایتتنا به  نقل از ايسنا، آيكون جديدي موسوم به “recent

----------


## tofighsob

*تونی بلر: رسانه*های اجتماعی شمشیر دو لبه است

*تونی بلر نخست*وزیر سابق انگلیس، از احتمال نقش*آفرینی رسانه*های اجتماعی در بروز  ناآرامی*های سیاسی ابراز نگرانی کرد.

وی  که در کنفرانس امنیتی RSA سخنرانی می*کرد با اشاره به این که رسانه*های  اجتماعی به  بروز انقلاب در خاورمیانه و برخی نقاط دیگر جهان کمک کرده  است، گفت شهروندان باید  نسبت به بروز آشوب از همین طریق در برخی مناطق  آسیب*پذیر هوشیار باشند.

از  جمله رسانه*های اجتماعی می*توان به شبکه*های اجتماعی اشاره کرد که محلی  برای  شکل*گیری جماعت*های مجازی و شبکه*سازی کاربران اینترنتی هستند.

فیس*بوک  مهم*ترین شبکه اجتماعی در فضای سایبر  حال حاضر به شمار می*رود.

نخست*وزیر  سابق انگلیس با «بنیادین» خواندن نقش رسانه*های اجتماعی، گفت این رسانه*ها به خودی  خود یک پدیده انقلابی محسوب می*شوند.

وی همچنین از این که اینترنت، یک ابزار  دولتی نیست، اظهار تاسف کرد.

بر اساس این گزارش، هر چند انگلیس یکی از  کشورهای پیشتاز در زمینه استفاده  از اینترنت و نیز اقتصاد دیجیتال به شمار می*رود  ولی آقای بلر اعتراف کرد  که تا زمانی که در دولت مشغول به کار بوده، حتی یک تلفن  همراه نیز نداشته  است.

وی یک روز پس از آن که پست خود را واگذار کرد، برای  اولین بار پیامک ارسال نمود ولی فراموش کرد نام خود را در آن قید  کند.

گیرنده پیامک که یکی از دوستان بلر بود، در پاسخ پرسید: متاسفم، شما کی  هستید؟

گفتنی است آقای بلر تا ۲۶ ژوئن سال ۲۰۰۷ نخست*وزیر انگلیس بود و از  ۲۷  همان ماه، از آن مقام کناره گیری کرد و جای خود را به گوردن براون داد.

----------


## tofighsob

*فروش Chevy  Volt برای 5 هفته متوقف شد

*     فروش ماشین های الکتریکی تا به حال در جهان روندی مایوس  کننده داشته است و ماشین  Chevy Volt جنرال موتورز نیز از این قاعده مستثنی  نبوده است. 

جنرال موتورز  اعلام کرده که تولید ماشین های هیبریدی خود را به مدت 5 هفته  از 19 مارچ متوقف می  کند تا مازاد موجود در انبارهای خود را تخلیه کند.  حدود 1300 نفر با این تصمیم در  این 5 هفته بیکار می شوند و این شامل  کارمندان جنرال موتورز در اروپا که در کارخانه  Opel فعالیت می کنند نیز می  شود. 

حدود 3596 عدد از ماشین های Chevy Volt در  انبار است که حدود نصف اتومبیل  های تولیدی این شرکت است. جنرال موتورز تا به حال  7700 Chevy Volt تولید  کرده است.

----------


## tofighsob

*اعلام سرعت دانلود براي سرويس 128  کيلوبيت

*در حال حاضر، حداقل سرعت دانلود براي سرويس 128 کيلوبيت بر ثانيه، در  نرخ اشتراک 1  به 10، حدود 6/1 کيلوبايت در ثانيه عنوان کرده*ايم كه طبق  آمار*هاي معتبر و موجود  در رگولاتوري به طور متوسط کمترين سرعت دانلود در  سرويس*هاي 128 کيلوبيت بر ثانيه،  بين 7 تا 9 کيلوبايت در ثانيه است و در  شرايط بهتر نيز اين ميزان بين 14 تا 16کيلو  بايت در ثانيه است. 
عليرضا اصغريان مدير کل نظارت بر سرويس*هاي فناوري اطلاعات  سازمان تنظيم  مقررات با بیان مطلب فوق افزود: ممکن است که در زمان*هاي محدودي سرعت  6/1  کيلوبايت بر ثانيه شود، اما حتما به اين صورت نيست كه در زمان استفاده  کاربر به  طور دائم سرعت دانلود 6/1 کيلوبايت بر ثانيه باشد. 
او گفت: طبق تعرفه مصوب  کميسيون تنظيم مقررات ارتباطات، در سرعت 128  کيلوبيت بر ثانيه و نرخ اشتراک 1 به  10، بدترين حالت سرعت دانلود، 6/1  کيلوبايت بر ثانيه است؛ در حالي که با اينترنت  دايل*آپ سرعت دانلود 3 تا 4  کيلو بايت بر ثانيه است.

----------


## tofighsob

*مدير ياهو راهی گوگل شد*

شرکت یاهو که این روزها شرایط دشواری را پیش رو دارد، شاهد پیوستن یکی از مدیران  برجسته اش به شرکت گوگل بوده است.
مدیر آزمایشگاه های تحقیقاتی یاهو به زودی در  گوگل مشغول به کار خواهد شد، امری که هر دو شرکت آن را تایید کرده اند.
تحقیقات  وی بر روی فناوری های جستجو متمرکز شده است و از جمله حوزه های  تحقیقاتی مورد علاقه  وی می توان به جستجوی متنی، ارتقای شیوه های یافتن  اطلاعات در وب و همین طور طراحی  الگوریتم های نوین و پیشرفته اشاره کرد.
یاهو با صدور اطلاعیه ای ضمن تشکر از  Prabhakar Raghavan برای صرف هفت سال از عمر خود در یاهو برای وی آرزوی موفقیت کرده  است.
قرار است Ash Munshi مدیر حوزه فناوری یاهو به طور موقت وظایف وی را بر   عهده بگیرد. در همین حال منابع خبری از کوچک شدن واحد آزمایشگاه های یاهو  با هدف  کاهش هزینه ها خبر می دهند، هر چند هنوز در این زمینه خبری به طور  رسمی منتشر نشده  است.
یاهو که در سه سال اخیر از موتور جستجوی بینگ مایکروسافت و گوگل به شدت عقب   افتاده با مشکلات مالی و مدیریتی هم دست و پنجه نرم می کند.

----------


## tofighsob

*شمارش مع*** برای اخراج کارمندان  ياهو

*یاهو قصد دارد با تغییر ساختار و حذف یا کوچک کردن برخی از بخش های خود شرایط دشوار  اقتصادی موجود را به هر نحو ممکن پشت سر بگذارد.
منابع نزدیک به یاهو می گویند  که اسکات تامپسون مدیر عامل اجرایی این شرکت  به زودی جزییات مفصلی را در این زمینه  اعلام خواهد کرد و به طور دقیق  برنامه های یاهو را در این زمینه مشخص خواهد  کرد.
با توجه به مشکلات مدیریتی و مالی یاهو به نظر می رسد که این برنامه ها تا   قبل از پایان ماه جاری میلادی یعنی ماه ماری اعلام خواهند شد. هزاران  کارمندی که  اخراجشان برنامه ریزی شده در دو حوزه بازاریابی و عملیات  اجرایی مناطق مختلف جهان  فعال هستند.
تامپسون پیش از این بر لزوم تغییر ساختارهای حرفه ای و کاری در این  شرکت  تاکید کرده بود و همین مساله زنگ خطر را برای بسیاری از کارمندان و کارکنان   این شرکت به صدا درآورده است. تامپسون که قبلا رییس شرکت پی پال بوده  تنها دو ماه  است که مدیر عامل اجرایی یاهو شده، وی جایگزین کارول بارتز شد  که نتوانست وضعیت  بحرانی یاهو را بهبود ببخشد.
به دنبال شکست های پی در پی یاهو در دو سال اخیر  بارها اخباری در مورد  فروش احتمالی آن به گوش رسیده که هر بار تکذیب شده است. از  مایکروسافت به  عنوان یکی از خریداران بالقوه یاهو یاد می شود.

----------


## tofighsob

*مهم*ترین هک*های سال 90* 




گروه*های هکری در سال*های اخیر همپای سایت*ها و شبکه*های جدید، فعالیت  می*کنند و  مشخص نیست که دقیقا به سراغ کدام گروه، حزب و یا تکنولوژی  می*روند؛ در این گزارش به  مهم*ترین هک*های انجام شده در سال 90 پرداخته  شده است.

 کارشناسان تاکید دارند که اگر پسورد ساده*ای برای فایل*ها انتخاب شود،  درواقع  راه برای هکرها باز گذاشته* شده و کاربران باید در انتخاب پسوردها  دقت کنند.

** 25 میلیون کاربر پلی استیشن هک  شدند*

 پس از گذشت حدود دو هفته از بروز اختلال در شبکه پلی*استیشن، شرکت سونی  اعلام  کرد براساس جدیدترین بررسی*ها ممکن است هکرها اطلاعات شخصی 24.6  میلیون کاربر دیگر  را به سرقت برده باشند.

 شبکه پلی استیشن دارای 77 میلیون کاربر در سراسر جهان است؛ حمله هکرها به  این  شبکه در تاریخ 16 و 17 ماه آوریل 2011 صورت گرفت اما شرکت سونی این  موضوع را در  تاریخ 26 ماه آوریل به اطلاع کاربران رساند.

**هکرهای چینی جی*میل را هک  کردند*

 وبلاگ The Contagio security blog در ماه فوریه شواهدی داشت که حملاتی از  سوی  هکرها به اکانت*های جی*میل دولتی و نظامی آمریکا صورت گرفته است.

 البته دولت چین هرگونه حمایت از این هکرها را رد کرده است. این اکانت*ها  شامل  اکانت*های فعالان حقوق بشر چین، کارمندان بلندپایه دولت آمریکا و  کارمندان نظامی  آمریکا می*شود.

 گوگل نحوه هک شدن را به*صورت راهنمایی کاربران به وب سایت جعلی برای گرفتن   شناسه کاربری و رمز عبور توضیح داد. همچنین هکرها با استفاده از سیستم  فوروارد  اتوماتیک گوگل، جی*میل را هک کرده*اند.

**وب*سایت سونی در اروپا هک  شد*

 چندی پیش سونی اعلام کرد که در تازه*ترین حمله هکرها به تاسیسات آنلاین این  شرکت، یک وب*سایت فرعی سونی در اروپا هک شد.

 به گفته سخنگوی سونی در توکیو، هیچ اطلاعات محرمانه*ای به سرقت نرفته یا  در  اینترنت منتشر نشده است و هکرها به این وب*سایت رخنه کرده*اند اما  اطلاعاتی که توسط  هکرها کپی شده همان اطلاعاتی است که در وب سایت کمپانی  در دسترس همه هست.

 هم*چنین حملات گسترده هکرها به تاسیسات آنلاین سونی از اواسط ماه آوریل  شروع  شده و باعث ضرر چند میلیارد دلاری این شرکت و کاهش 2 درصدی ارزش  سهامش شد.

**وب*سایت مجلس سنای آمریکا هک  شد*

 در تازه*ترین حمله هکرها در آمریکا، وب*سایت مجلس سنای آمریکا هک شد و بخشی از  اطلاعات آن به سرقت رفت.

 به گفته یکی از اعضای مجلس سنای آمریکا، گروه هکرهای Lulz Security  وب*سایت  مجلس سنا را هک کرده*اند و به بخشی از اطلاعات دست یافته*اند اما  موفق نشده*اند به  پشت فایروال*ها و اطلاعات حساس*تر دست یابند.

 مقامات در این باره گفتند که خوشبختانه اطلاعات شخصی هیچ*یک از اعضای مجلس  سنای آمریکا در اختیار هکرها قرار نگرفته است.

 گروه هکرهای Lulz Security پیش*تر به شبکه آنلاین پلی*استیشن متعلق به  سونی  حمله کرده و اطلاعات مال و شخصی میلیون*ها کاربر این شبکه را به سرقت  برده  بودند.

**وب سایت و تلفن*های طالبان هک  شد*

 سخنگوی طالبان اعلام کرد که تلفن*های همراه و سایت*های اینترنتی و نشانی*های  ای*میل آن*ها هک شده است.

 سخنگویان طالبان گزارش*ها درباره مرگ ملا محمد عمر، رهبر این گروه را رد  کرده*  و اعلام کردند که دشمن سایت و شماره تلفن ما را هک کرده و به همه  پیام فرستاده که  ملا عمر، رهبرمان جان خود را از دست داده است.

 پیش*تر، برخی منابع خبری به نقل از پیامک ارسالی از طریق یک شماره تلفن  همراه  مورد استفاده سخنگویان طالبان، گزارش کرده بودند که "شورای رهبری  امارت اسلامی  افغانستان" درگذشت ملاعمر را اعلام کرده است.

**ویکی*لیکس هم هک  شد!*

 وب*سایت ویکی*لیکس بعد از انتشار ده*ها هزار سند محرمانه وزارت خارجه  آمریکا  مورد حمله هکری قرار گرفت و مسدود شد. سازمان دهندگان ویکی*لیکس در  توییتر اعلام  کردند: وب*سایت ویکی*لیکس هم*اکنون مورد حمله هکری قرار  گرفته و از دسترس خارج شده  است.

 سازمان*دهندگان ویکی*لیکس از طرفداران خود خواستند برای مشاهده اسناد  محرمانه  منتشره به وب سایت آینه (mirror) ویکی*لیکس مراجعه و یا اینکه از  یک سیستم جداگانه  جست*وجو (cablegatesearch.net) استفاده کنند.

 هنوز مشخص نیست چه گروه یا نهادی این حمله هکری را انجام داده است. این   وب*سایت افشاگر یک هفته قبل این اتفاق بیش از 125 سند محرمانه و حساس مربوط  به  وزارت خارجه آمریکا را منتشر کرد که گفته می*شود باعث شرمندگی دولت  باراک اوباما،  رئیس جمهوری این کشور می*شود.

** هک شرکت*های دفاعی در  نروژ*

 شرکت*های نفت، گاز و شرکت*های دفاعی در نروژ مورد حمله هکرها قرار  گرفتند.

 بنا بر گفته آژانس امنیت ملی نروژ، به دنبال این هک، اسرار و اطلاعات صنعتی  درباره مذاکرات قراردادها دزدیده شد.

 این آژانس هم*چنین اعلام کرد که حدود 10 شرکت و شاید هم بیش*تر در  بزرگ*ترین  موج حملات با قصد ضربه زدن به این کشور، مورد حمله قرار گرفتند.

 نروژ جزو آخرین کشور در فهرست کشورهایی قرار گرفته که اسرار و مالکیت فکری خود  را به خاطر دزدان سایبری از دست داده*اند.

** هکرها همکاران خود را هک  کردند*

 پس از اینکه گروه هکرهای آنونیموس وب*سایت وزارت دفاع سوریه را هک کرد،  هکرهای  سوری طی اقدامی تلافی*جویانه شبکه اجتماعی آنونیموس به نام آنون  پلاس (AnonPlus) را  هک کردند و عکس*هایی وحشتناک و نفرت*انگیز برروی این  شبکه اجتماعی فرستادند.

 شبکه اجتماعی گروه هکرهای آنونیموس به نام آنون*پلاس (AnonPlus) نزدیک به  یک  ماه است که راه*اندازی شده است. چندی پیش این گروه وب*سایت وزارت دفاع  سوریه را هک  کرده بود.

 هکرهای سوری طی اقدامی تلافی*جویانه شبکه اجتماعی آنونیموس به نام آنون   پلاس(AnonPlus) را هک کردند و عکس*هایی وحشتناک از اجساد سوخته شده را  برروی این  شبکه اجتماعی فرستادند. این گروه ادعا کرده که این اجساد متعلق  به شهروندان سوری و  پرسنل ارتش سوریه است که توسط معترضان کشته شده*اند.

 هکرهای سوری هم*چنین در پیغام خود به آنونیموس اعلام کردند: "در پاسخ به  هک  شدن وب*سایت وزارت دفاع سوریه، مردم سوریه تصمیم گرفتند فضای اینترنت  را از وجود  وب*سایت شما پاک*سازی کنند."

----------


## tofighsob

*واتیکان، تازه*ترین قربانی گروه هکری ناشناس

*شعبه ایتالیایی گروه هکری ناشناس، روز چهارشنبه سایت اینترنتی واتیکان را از کار  انداخت.

 هکرهای ناشناس، این اقدام را حمله  به رسوایی*های کلیسای کاتولیک و عقائد کهنه*گرای آن توصیف کرده*اند.

سخنگوی  واتیکان با بیان این که وی نمی*تواند با اطمینان، از کار افتادن  سایت را به هکرها  نسبت دهد، گفت کارشناسان فنی در حال بازگرداندن سایت به  حالت عادی خود  هستند.

بر اساس این گزارش، هکرهای ناشناس با انتشار بیانیه*ای اعلام کردند  که  کلیسا مسئول لیست درازی از گناهان در طول تاریخ است که از جمله آن می*توان  به  فروش قباله*های بهشت در قرن شانزدهم و سوزاندن دگراندیشان در  دادگاه*های دوران  تفتیش عقاید نام برد.

کوپرنیک و گالیله از جمله افرادی بودند که به اتهام  افکار کفرآمیز، در دادگاه تفتیش عقاید محاکمه شدند.

در بخش دیگری از این  بیانیه آمده است: اکنون گروه ناشناس تصمیم گرفته است  در پاسخ به اعتقادات مذهبی،  آداب و سنن دینی، قوانین احمقانه و هرج و مرجی  که سازمان شما ترویج و منتشر می*کند  و (با استفاده از آن) در گوشه و کنار  جهان سودآفرینی می*نماید، وب سایت شما را تحت  محاصره در آورد.

این هکرها همچنین به دخالت «روزانه» واتیکان در امور داخلی  ایتالیا اعتراض کرده*اند.

گفتنی است هکرهای ناشناس، تاکنون وب سایت*های  متعلق به سازمان*ها و شرکت*های بزرگی همچون سیا و FBI را هک کرده است.

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل  با قوانین جدید شما را هر کجا که هستید می بیند

*یکی از خبرنگاران گفته چند هفته پیش یک سری از فیلمهای ورزشی را  به صورت آنلاین  خریداری کرده و بعد از آن هر وقت در گوگل عبارتی را جستجو  می کرده با پیشنهادهایی  برای خرید فیلم ورزشی مواجه می شده است که باعث  تعجب او شده است. 

گوگل طبق  قوانین جدید حریم خصوصی دارای یک سیاست محرمانه گشته که بدون  اطلاع و اجازه افراد  امکان پیگیری فعالیت های آنها در اینترنت را دارد.  اما آلما وایتن یکی از مدیران  گوگل در زمینه حریم خصوصی نظر دیگری در این  مورد دارد و در پست وبلاگ خود گفته که  این قوانین جدید به گوگل این اجازه  را می دهد تا با پیگیری فعالیت های کاربران  خدمات بهتر و موثرتری را به  آنها ارائه دهد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*توییتر  اطلاعات یکی از طرفداران اشغال وال استریت را به پلیس داد

*توییتر اطلاعات یکی از کاربران خود را که در جنبش اشغال وال  استریت فعالیت می کند و  متهم است که در پاییز گذشته وب سایت اداره پلیس را  هک کرده به پلیس بوستون داد.  پلیس در حال بررسی توییت های این کاربر است  تا اطلاعات مورد نیاز خود را پیدا کند.  

این حکم برای در اختیار قرار دادن اطلاعات در ماه دسامبر برای توییتر ارسال   شده بود. توییتر به تازگی و پس از انقلاب های عربی موسوم به بهار عربی و  سپس شلوغی  های تابستان گذشته در لندن و حالا در آمریکا و در جریان جنبش  اشغال وال استریت  اهمیت دو چندانی پیدا کرده و نقش بسزایی را ایفا می کند.  سخنگوی توییتر اعلام کرده  که نام این کاربر Guido Fawkes است و با  پروفایل P0isAn0N@" در توییتر به فعالیت  مشغول است.

----------


## tofighsob

*گروه Anonymous هک شد

*بنا به گزارش منتشر شده توسط سمانتک یکی از اعضای گروه  Anonymous ممکن است یک ویروس  تورجان که امکان دسترسی به اطلاعات مالی را  امکان پذیر می کند دانلود کرده باشد.  اما گروه Anonymous این گزارش  سیمانتک را افترا آمیز دانسته است. 

اغلب  مدیران بانکی، اعضای احزاب سیاسی و حتی فروشندگان مواد مخدر اغلب از  خدمات آنلاین  برای امور مالی خود استفاده می کنند و نفوذ به این شبکه ها  بسیار دشوار است. این  موردی است که اعضای گروه Anonymous شاید به تازگی به  آن پی برده اند کمپانی سیمانتک  که در زمینه امنیت آنلاین فعالیت می کند  این فرضیه را تایید کرده است.  

سیمانتک معتقد است که یکی از اعضا گروه هکر های Anonymous فریب خورده است و   یک ویروس تروجان Zeus را هنگام دانلود اطلاعات مالی در کامپیوتر خود  ذخیره کرده  است. گروه Anonymous از تاریخ 20 ژانویه و در پی دستگیری موسس  سایت مگا آپلود حملات  زنجیره ای خود تحت عنوان DDos را آغاز کردند.

----------


## tofighsob

*فیس  بوک عبارت Like را هنگام وقوع بلایای طبیعی به Safe تغییر می دهد

*     هنگام وقوع بلایای طبیعی به طور غریزی اولین کاری که هر کس  انجام می دهد این است که  از سلامت نزدیکان و آشنایان خود کسب اطلاع کند.  اما در این بین شاید افرادی باشند  که تمایل داشته باشند تا پروفایل خود در  شبکه های اجتماعی را به روز رسانی کنند.  

اما به لطف تکنولوژی شما می توانید هر دو کار را با هم انجام دهید. این   ابتکار توسط فیس بوک و در ژاپن صورت گرفته است. انجمن حوادث شبکه های  اجتماعی در  حال حاضر تنها در ژاپن در دسترس است و به شما این امکان را می  دهد تا به جای  استفاده از واژه Like برای اعلام سلامت خود در بروز رسانی  پروفایل خود از کلمه Safe  استفاده کنید.

----------

